# The music thread! What are you listening to?



## Kaya




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet

Kaya said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1lIXOYe638



great idea. if enough interest by members maybe we can get them to sticky this.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Kaya

This is beautiful.


----------



## kcvet

Kaya said:


> This is beautiful.



indeed it is. i just may burn that to a CD


----------



## Kaya

I keep listening to it over and over.


----------



## Ina

Maya, who did this beautiful piece? I would like to acquire it, over the net or buy the CD.


----------



## Kaya

I don't know, Ina. I just found it on youtube and then saved it to my collection. I listened to it all night, over and over. It is very soothing.


----------



## kcvet

its called love by merlin's magic. composer andreas mock. 

the CD is the Heart of Reiki    http://www.amazon.com/The-Heart-Reiki-Merlins-Magic/dp/B000003JUC/ref=ntt_mus_ep_dpi_3

best check out before buying


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Kaya




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Kaya




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Kaya

Oh yes. Crystal Blue Persuasion. Talk about some nice memories.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## kcvet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't have this, I just saw it once online and posted it in another thread here...interesting video.


----------



## Kaya

Wow. Yes, interesting!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## kcvet

glad to see some interest here. let it rip !!!!


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash's latest CD "Out Among the Stars"!


----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya

I can watch this one over and over. Love the wolves.


----------



## Kaya

Anyone ever watch the tv show Cold Case Files? This is the whole song. Very beautiful.


----------



## Kaya

For easy listening mellow out times.


----------



## Kaya




----------



## kcvet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Kaya

Issy!!! My fav song and singer! I was so sad when he passed away.


----------



## Meanderer

*Brett  Kissel "Together" (Grandma & Grandpa's Song)*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Kaya




----------



## That Guy




----------



## i_am_Lois

I've had this song going around my head the last couple days. I've always liked rock and was never into the Motown sound, so it's sort of strange my brain is playing this tune. Check out the video. Jeez, I remember those days. Eye liner like you're Cleopatra wearing a bee hive hairdo. Back in the day when every girl carried a rat tail comb in her handbag.


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois

I love this song and never tire of listening to it. Stevie Wonder wrote it for his ex-wife Syreeta, but he never released it. Instead he gave it to Jeff Beck. Beautiful, haunting melody.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Mirabilis

When we were kids, my brother installed color lights in his room and played Barry White a lot!!  I'll never forget it - I was about 6 years old.


----------



## kcvet

Mirabilis said:


> When we were kids, my brother installed color lights in his room and played Barry White a lot!!  I'll never forget it - I was about 6 years old.



the man with the golden voice, years ago i saw an interview with him about how he aquired it. he said he just woke up one morning and there it was. went in for breakfast with his parents. soon as he talked they both almost fainted


----------



## Denise1952

This is my latest fave "replay" lately  Thanks for the thread Kaya, I love tunes Denise


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Denise1952

SeaBreeze said:


> Blue Oyster Cult - I Love The Night



Oh geez, how did I miss this SB!!  You and I have the same taste in tunes, BOC is one of my faves!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## BDBoop

This song always makes me think of my folks when I was young - and my relationship with my daughter now.


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## BDBoop

This fits my new forum home.


----------



## Denise1952

first part is quiet but you'll start to hear after I think 30 seconds or so


----------



## BDBoop

Want to see some chemistry?


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Denise1952

BDBoop said:


> The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald



Wow, totally spaced this one, so excellent!  That used to give me chills listening to it, used to think of all those that went down in the ship!  Love it, thanks BD!! Denise


----------



## BDBoop

Anytime.


----------



## BDBoop

I may step outside a comfort zone or three. All apologies.


----------



## BDBoop

This young lady offers hope for her generation of musicians. Lord knows Bieber is a complete embarrassment.


----------



## Misty

Love the double drumsets in this song.   Our Son is a drummer, and performed and toured with a Chicago band...went back to college and now investigates hackers. He still performs on drums on the weekends.


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Denise1952

Ahh, KC, I was going to look for LRB, and The Nightowl, one of my faves, thanks for this!!

Here's Nightowl too


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## BDBoop

You should've seen the look on my face when I realized this 'old man' was just a kid (with a very old voice).


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Misty




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Kaya




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## BDBoop

This guy? Self taught. Link follows video.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNMZfFPLoKg


----------



## BDBoop

Same guy auditioning for Queen.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## BDBoop

If anybody knows who Adam Lambert is (I believe he placed second in his season of American Idol), here he is singing at his high school graduation.


----------



## BDBoop

Same guy, a few years down the road.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Kaya

Eric rocks, kcvet.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet

Kaya said:


> Eric rocks, kcvet.



:thumbsup1:


----------



## kcvet




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kcvet

*Vietnam War Era Music 1966-1971*

click a track and it opens your media player or will prompt a download

http://www.lzcenter.com/Vietnam War Era Music.html


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## i_am_Lois

Cyndi Lauper. This from Wikipedia: 
Music critics who saw Lauper perform with Blue Angel believed she had star potential due to her four-octave singing range.
Here's Cyndi Lauper singing that song with the spectacular singing range, when she performed with Blue Angel.


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Misty

I saw this song performed on the Academy Awards show. It was nominated for an Oscar. I liked it....Lots of Happy people.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Misty

This song was performed at Celine Dion's wedding, and later she was asked to record it. Beautiful song.


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Misty




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois

[video]http://dai.ly/x7akg0[/video]


----------



## Kaya

I've been listening to good ol rock and roll tonight with a mix of reggae. Even did a small dance jig in my chair. Good thing it swivels. layful:


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Misty




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## kcvet




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Misty




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Meanderer

*The Surf Zombies - Something Weird*







http://fatcitycigarlounge.blogspot.com/2010/07/surf-zombies-something-weird.html


----------



## Ruth

Opera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK2LwLyZAlc


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Kaya




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Michael.

.

One of my favourites.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/LTrk4X9ACtw

.​


----------



## Spirit22

[video]http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1B554CCCF0BE0775[/video]   

John Fogerty .... 'The Long Road Home' concert!


----------



## Michael.

.


.
http://www.youtube.com/embed/bY_EvbARc5Y
.​


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Kaya

What are the chances of stickying this thread? If not, no biggie. If so, great!

Meanwhile....


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Kaya

I was never much of a beatles fan but I did enjoy a few songs.

Like this one:


----------



## BDBoop

Best performance ever. Don't just listen. Watch.


----------



## Kaya

Nice.


----------



## Kaya

I'd kill for that dress. Oh, and the body as well.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7044


----------



## BDBoop

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 7044




:thup


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Kaya

Love this song


----------



## Kaya




----------



## Misty




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## muckferret

Haendel's thine be the glory Kings college   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXzmjNE-yLA


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## nan

We like any easy listening relaxing music,I like Ugene Dogga's music, you can find his orchestra on Utube he unfortunately is no longer alive.
Also like Yani and Vangelis's music.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## kcvet

Kaya said:


> What are the chances of stickying this thread? If not, no biggie. If so, great!
> 
> Meanwhile....



i agree. there seems to be enough member interest here to stick it


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Misty

Kind of cute song...or maybe not


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Ina

Thank you KC, I'm a country girl, and I enjoy country music because speaks a language I can understand. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Denise1952

Caught this fave coming back from town, sure makes me think.


----------



## Ina

Denise, I know I'm hardheaded, and dence, but I'm not understanding the message of the song. Please explain. :hide:


----------



## Denise1952

It's more bible prophecy then anything, although I am not firm on the bible message, I think that our world could self-destruct.  I don't think your dense, I think you know about that to an extent  The only thing that kind of messed up the video is obama's mug on there, to me, if there's an anti-christ, it sure isn't him.  He doesn't have enough charisma.


----------



## Denise1952

Love these guys, and this song still gives me chills every time I hear it. Waylon, Willie, Johnny and Chris.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

Gotta have one of my fave guitar solos ever, not to mention the message! Pink Floyd at their best


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty

Love the Drums


----------



## Denise1952

Misty said:


>



Oh man, loved that one, did you know one of the guys in Toto dated Rosanna Arquette and he wrote that song after they split


----------



## Misty

nwlady said:


> Oh man, loved that one, did you know one of the guys in Toto dated Rosanna Arquette and he wrote that song after they split



I didn't know that, nwlady... makes the song more interesting. Thanks for the info


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Michael.

.


"If Tomorrow Never Comes", a song by Garth Brooks, it mainly tells us life's too unpredictable, 
and we all have to tell our loves ones we love them, in case "tomorrow never comes". 
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/fY07-DCQ4EI#t=11

.​


----------



## Denise1952

Just a "heads-up" for anyone that wants to put a video in, rather than the link.  I know sometimes folks may want to just put the link, because there is "text" with it as well, but if you do want the video to show, just select the icon second from "right" in photo Denise


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Misty

In this song "I Haven't Met You Yet" Michael Buble dedicated it to his fiance, who is in the video. When he met her she didn't speak English...she was from Argentina. Now they are married and have a year old boy.


----------



## kcvet

never was a fan, but always loved that beat


----------



## Denise1952

kcvet said:


> never was a fan, but always loved that beat



I never liked what I knew of her, except a few of her songs, like you KC, Vogue was one of my faves.  There was a neat one where she is dumped by some guy, and she is moping around a bedroom, but she isn't too indecent for a change, great song though, sad, but good tune


----------



## kcvet

nwlady said:


> I never liked what I knew of her, except a few of her songs, like you KC, Vogue was one of my faves.  There was a neat one where she is dumped by some guy, and she is moping around a bedroom, but she isn't too indecent for a change, great song though, sad, but good tune



if that beat don't get ya pumping and make your feet happy, your dead !!!


----------



## Denise1952

kcvet said:


> if that beat don't get ya pumping and make your feet happy, your dead !!!



Yes, I always loved dancing, still do My brothers were musicians, but I was the dancer, they were both good dancers too, they just loved to play drums, and then my younger bro got into guitar and keyboards


----------



## Kaya

This song reminds me of being in my vw van, parked on the sand at the beach in Pismo, Calif, free as a bird and smoking a joint, lol. Oh, and getting dogs out of the pound that had PTS on their cages (PTS means Put To Sleep). I would get them out...clean them up..walk on the beach with them until someone said NICE LOOKING DOG! and I would give the dog to them. Go back a few days later, get more dogs.

Anyway...this song is from those times. 8 Track playing it, cranked loud:


----------



## Misty

nwlady said:


> Yes, I always loved dancing, still do My brothers were musicians, but I was the dancer, they were both good dancers too, they just loved to play drums, and then my younger bro got into guitar and keyboards


I love dancing too, Denese, Took dancing lessons (toe, ballet, tap and modern jazz) for 16 years...didn't want to quit too soon.


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## kcvet

Kaya said:


> This song reminds me of being in my vw van, parked on the sand at the beach in Pismo, Calif, free as a bird and smoking a joint, lol. Oh, and getting dogs out of the pound that had PTS on their cages (PTS means Put To Sleep). I would get them out...clean them up..walk on the beach with them until someone said NICE LOOKING DOG! and I would give the dog to them. Go back a few days later, get more dogs.
> 
> Anyway...this song is from those times. 8 Track playing it, cranked loud:



I loved it out there during the war. we had a blast


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Misty

One of my all time favorite songs


----------



## Kaya

kcvet said:


> I loved it out there during the war. we had a blast



And we loved having you. Literally. layful:


----------



## Denise1952

Oh yeah!!!!! Crank'er up!


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Michael.

.

*Highlander is a British-American adventure fantasy film.*




It stars Christopher Lambert, Sean Connery, Clancy Brown, and Roxanne Hart. 


The sound track by Queen was most appropriate.
.

*Click Here*
http://www.youtube.com/embed/_Jtpf8N5IDE


.​


----------



## Denise1952

This song came out when my mom was passing away.  I felt like it was a spiritual message, helped me accept it all.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Bettyann

The Grateful Dead on PBS ch 12... video taken in the 80's. called Dead Ahead.


----------



## Misty




----------



## kcvet




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Misty

kcvet said:


>



Chris Rea is one of my favorites. Had never heard that song of his before, Kcvet...I like it....like the beat. Thanks for sharing


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Misty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Misty




----------



## Kaya




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Misty

Pretty Song


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Misty

Love the drums


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Kaya

Ack. Most of this stuff I always listened to but now that I am an old lady..all I want is easy listening stuff.


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## Misty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.


*Keeper of Dreams
by
Philip Chapman*
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/H8l9sC2q0cc

.​


----------



## Capt Lightning

Monday evening, wife is out at her Tai Chi class and Paul Jones R&B show is on the radio.  No neighbours to worry about, so I can crank the volume up.


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## muckferret

Mornin folks this is what i'm listening to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNoBoeg8j4I


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Michael.

.

Nana Mouskouri 

*The White Rose of Athens* (Albert Hall 1974)

This song always reminds me of the time I was attached to the UN forces on the island of Cyprus.
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/Fsdg801vrgA

.


----------



## Misty




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEplqV0scyo


----------



## Michael.

.

Matchstalk Men and Matchstalk Cats and Dogs

A tribute to Lowry (See Current News and Hot Topics)

‘Brian & Michael’  (KEVIN Parrott and Mick Coleman)

By 1977, Mick was writing songs and Kevin producing records, and together in their respective roles of writer and producer, they recorded the Ivor Novello 
award winning song *Matchstalk Men and Matchstalk Cats and Dogs* which was a ‘million seller’ and took them to Number One in the UK Charts in 1978.
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/kmopSVOMSsU

.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Bullie76

When I'm in a rocking mood, AC/DC does the job for me. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

If I'm in the mood for something easier, I like something like this.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQRu3Ys7lkI


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Michael.

.
Bright eyes


The theme song to the film version of “Watership Down” performed by Art Garfunkel. 

It was used in the soundtrack of the 1978 British animated adventure drama film Watership Down 

It stayed at #1 in the British charts for six weeks, selling over one million copies and becoming the biggest selling single of that year.
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/qLsvvZOaFH8
.​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Misty




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Michael.

.

*The Irish love their music, 
so just sit back and enjoy.

**

Damiam McGinty & Celtic Thunder
.
"A Place in the Choir" / A real toe tapper
.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?f...&v=-iP27eatYxE


.*​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.

*Gheorghe Zamfir*




The Lonely Shepherd *(Kill Bill Soundtrack)*

Gheorghe Zamfir is a Romanian pan flute musician. 

Zamfir is known for playing an expanded version of the traditional Romanian-style pan flute.
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/1qsgBF7ZIsk

.​


----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty

5 Piano Guys


----------



## kcvet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Michael.

.
*Somewhere in Time
1980 Film / Film Soundtrack*



Young writer Richard Collier is met on the opening night of his first play by an old lady who begs him to "Come back to me".

Mystified, he tries to find out about her, and learns that she is a famous stage actress from the early 1900s, Elise McKenna. 

Becoming more and more obsessed with her, he manages, by self hypnosis, to travel back in time where he meets her. 

.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/u8uYmVHVazw

.​


----------



## Misty

One of my Favorite Movies...."The Notebook"


----------



## Kaya

A question I have asked myself lately, lol.


----------



## Harley

My first visit to this thread..Love music..


----------



## Misty

Great to see you here, Vixen, and enjoyed your music.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Misty




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty

A Big fan of Shania Twain's music


----------



## Misty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Misty

So Proud To Be An American!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## BurgerBoy




----------



## BurgerBoy




----------



## kcvet

BurgerBoy said:


>



same here. 1966-1970 USN


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Ina

Nicely done, very soothing. :wiggle:


----------



## kcvet

Ina said:


> Nicely done, very soothing. :wiggle:



it is. ive downloaded 6 of her tracks. when i get enough ill burn them to a CD


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Misty




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Misty




----------



## kcvet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## happy




----------



## kcvet




----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, here is the "Rockr" (me). How about some Deep Purple and "Smoke On The Water"! Or, we can pop in a cd of Boston doinging "Smokin'". Or, we can go with my wife listening to The Supremes, w/"Stop In The Name Of Love". Or, slip in a cd of Garth Brooks singing "Ain't Goin' Down" ('Til The Sun Comes Up). Or, a cd of of Lionel Richie singing "All Night Long". 
Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## happy




----------



## Raven

Copperhead Road performed by Steve Earle was a great song, I have the CD and still listen
to it occasionally.  Thanks kcvet.


----------



## hollydolly

I adore music, and there's been some great music posted here, yet I've only just found this thread today I have no idea why, so this is my first offering. I luuurve this... apologies if it's already been posted


----------



## oldman

My first love of music is Doo Wop. I especially like Dion and the Belmonts, The Five Satins, and so many, many more. Here is a sample of great Doo wop and of course, Bandstand from Philadelphia. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQENRL1MZ0w


----------



## oldman

And for my British friends, how about Cliff Richards? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALtwurrrEb8


----------



## kcvet

oldman said:


> My first love of music is Doo Wop. I especially like Dion and the Belmonts, The Five Satins, and so many, many more. Here is a sample of great Doo wop and of course, Bandstand from Philadelphia. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQENRL1MZ0w



I made an oldies CD. from the 50's and 60's. about 25 tracks including


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> And for my British friends, how about Cliff Richards? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALtwurrrEb8



LOL well it's really the kalin twins with richards backing him..not keen on him tbh, but that song 'When' has always been a favourite of mine, so thank you for that!

This one I really love, it's the fab Teddy thompson son of the fabulous Richard Thompson he of Fairport Convention fame.. backed here by the best of our Celtic singers and musicians Scottish and American,  and the wonderful Mary Chapin Carpenter..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JustBonee

Oldie, but goodie  I heard on the radio this morning ....  very fitting for a HOT Saturday morning down in SE Texas ..


----------



## oldman

Slim Whitman does a very good version of the "Cattle Call" also. Slim is a very good yodeler. I always liked listening to Eddy Arnold.


----------



## JustBonee

oldman said:


> Slim Whitman does a very good version of the "Cattle Call" also. Slim is a very good yodeler. I always liked listening to Eddy Arnold.



Can't find a better recording on utube, but yes, Slim Whitman was great too.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Misty

You Are Not Alone by Michael Jackson


----------



## Misty

Pretty Woman Soundtrack----Fallen


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Misty




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pam




----------



## oldman

If you have a moment, read the Kalin Twins's bio about their death. How tragic.


----------



## Ina

Misty that was beautiful. It does move one. The music and the lyrics. :thankyou:


----------



## Misty

Ina said:


> Misty that was beautiful. It does move one. The music and the lyrics. :thankyou:



I'm Happy you liked the song, my Friend  Chris Rea is one of my favorites.....Love his music.


----------



## Ralphy1

Webb Pierce for the holiday with interludes of the King, of course...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ralphy1

The King, of course...


----------



## Steve

Bolero by Ravel
Awesome piece of music ...............


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## QuickSilver

My IPOD has 348 of my favorite songs.... so that tells you... I like many differents kinds of music  From country to classical and most everything in between.


----------



## hollydolly

I have over 900 songs on my playlist Quicksilver...I have eclectic tastes also. Right this minute I'm listening to Dolly and Kris,


----------



## QuickSilver

hollydolly said:


> I have over 900 songs on my playlist Quicksilver...I have eclectic tastes also. Right this minute I'm listening to Dolly and Kris,



Over 900?!  Wow.. I have a ways to go.  In my defense.. I did JUST now land in the 21st century and only recently got my IPod.  I was actually trying to do my walking with a CD player... until one of my sons shamed me into embrasing the new fangled MP3.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL, I hate to tell you this but MP3's are almost  antique now too.....ooops and I can also  be so stupid to put a  Marmalade video on when I was actually listening to Dolly...


----------



## QuickSilver

I know.... everyone has their music on their phones.    I will NOT get a smart phone.. or Iphone..


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> My IPOD has 348 of my favorite songs.... so that tells you... I like many differents kinds of music  From country to classical and most everything in between.





hollydolly said:


> I have over 900 songs on my playlist Quicksilver...I have eclectic tastes also. Right this minute I'm listening to Dolly and Kris,
> 
> 
> 
> Like you both, my musical taste are quite eclectic plus I love to dance, even if that just means swaying while seated.  Last song I listened to would likely cause most of this crowd to regurgitate.  Do the words "I'm so Fancy" register with anyone?
> 
> But anyway
> 
> Last five songs
> Stay With Me
> Secrets
> Stay,
> Counting Stars
> Fancy
> 
> But, in more quiet moments, I listen to classical, new age and other niche genres.


----------



## QuickSilver

My playlist has an extensive amount of showtunes..  I love musical theater..  I have the old ones like South Pacific, Carousel, and Annie get Your Gun as well as Phantom, Les Mis.. Chicago, Wicked.. Hairspray..  talk about making folks regurgitate.


----------



## AprilT

Phantom OTO is in my playlist, love, love, love that music and the movie.


----------



## QuickSilver

I also sing while I'm out walking... especially the Showtunes.. Bet I turn a few heads along the way.. BUT I'm enjoying myself so the heck with 'em


----------



## AprilT

Steve said:


> Bolero by Ravel
> Awesome piece of music ...............



That is an awesome piece. 

There's a lovely piece of music in my collection by Gotan Project, "Santa Maria", also, Bach, so many others and I fell in love with Beethoven's 5th when I was in high school.                                             


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRrH94A-wwo


----------



## Twixie

I'm going to bring the tone down a little..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPKQJQWQhKo


----------



## Twixie

And..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbqQL0J_Vr0


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

Great one by Roseanne SB


I love this by Ambrus Presley


----------



## hollydolly

One from my teen years...


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks HD!  Here's Tony in 1973.


----------



## Twixie




----------



## AprilT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pB-5XG-DbAA


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lady

link not working


----------



## hollydolly

tell me what you're trying to post Lady and I'll post it for you if you like


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lady

im going to see these in Concert in December ,,


----------



## Lady




----------



## Lady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

One of my faves from my teen years...


----------



## hollydolly

another oldie favourite


----------



## hollydolly

I've loved this since I was a child...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

One more time!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Purple Rain by Prince.  This Prince will never be a King! 

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v389304XGYhx25k?h1=(Purple+Rain)Superbowl+Halftime+Performance+-+Prince


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

You've heard of "A Boy Named Sue, but did you ever hear "A Girl Named Johnny Cash"?


----------



## AprilT

Last few songs I listened, with that said, time to go read some books.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvX3WdYoKvM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-3BI9AspYc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWA2pjMjpBs


----------



## hollydolly

Listening to this oldie from the 70's at the moment..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly

Good choice meanderer.. 

Right now I'm listening to this song by Hot Chocolate. I'd completely forgotten about this one, and I think this is the first time I've heard it since I was at high school..


----------



## hollydolly

From my teen years..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Misty

*Published on Dec 27, 2013* 
                        This song was written by Chris Rea for his first daughter Josephine.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

....it's good to see James Taylor ...with Hair!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfWlot6h_JM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTCDVfMz15M


----------



## NancyNGA

Mockingbird - Carly Simon & James Taylor


----------



## Ralphy1

Yes!  Mockingbird is my favorite pop song!  Too bad they went their separate ways.  BTW, Night Owl comes in second...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Probably my favourite song of all time...


----------



## Misty




----------



## Pam




----------



## Bee




----------



## SeaBreeze

That song always makes me dance Bee, it's a very happy song.  They overplay it a lot here on TV commercials, etc., but I still like it!  Pam, always like Orbison, and that's a great song!


----------



## Bee

It is the same here SeaBreeze, overplayed on commercials and sometimes at the beginning of XFactor, I love it and can listen to it anytime.

I think it is a feel good song.


----------



## hollydolly

One of my most favourite songs of all time and definitely my most favourite JT song


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


>




Cool I chair dance to it all the time, but that's the first time I saw the video.


----------



## Lady




----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks for the memories Lady, and helping dance my way into my weekend day!  :happy:


----------



## Lady




----------



## Lady

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for the memories Lady, and helping dance my way into my weekend day!  :happy:



its 6 pm  I would love to go into town and dance the night away


----------



## Lady




----------



## Lady




----------



## Lady




----------



## Lady




----------



## Lady




----------



## Lady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bee




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Just heard this on the radio today, and I really like this song, leaves a good feeling.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Chivalrousgent

I'm listening to ambiance and classical. Quite relaxing for a beautiful sunday morning


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Probably my favourite song of all time...



Thanks for this one, Holly.  Just scrolling through.  Haven't heard this in years and really enjoyed it. Nice video.  Can't seem to find out where, but it looks like Ireland.


----------



## hollydolly

Hi AS...it was filmed  in England at the hamlet of culbone near porlock weir, west somerset in 1988...the little lad in the photo is Mike's then 8 year old son.

Blimey he'll be 34 now...!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lyn

Rain ~ Patty Griffin


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Meanderer

Hey KCVET! Glad to see you are still in the land of the living!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Heard this on a TV commercial, catchy tune.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze said:


> Heard this on a TV commercial, catchy tune.  (Edwin Sharp)


That surely is a catchy tune.  Never heard of them before, so I Googled a live performance.  
They are much better if you _don't_ see them live, IMO.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## kcvet




----------



## hollydolly

I'm not a Black sabbath fan but there are a couple of Ozzys' songs I really like and this is one of them...just listen to the words.. it's like he's singing my thoughts..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pam




----------



## AprilT




----------



## SeaBreeze

Warning: language



Spoiler


----------



## AprilT

That was close, thought I would open this and see I made a mistake and posted that Animal song video by Maroon 5/


----------



## SeaBreeze

Didn't know what song you meant...this one?

Warning: Graphic



Spoiler


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> Didn't know what song you meant...this one?
> 
> Warning: Graphic
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yes, 

PS. Let it be known though, I'm not so much fond of the theme, but when I just hear the song on my phone, I howl like an animal.  I just happen to be a fan of the groups sound.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I like Maroon 5, but had never heard of this song, don't really care for it.  Here's one that gets me movin' every time I hear it.


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> I like Maroon 5, but had never heard of this song, don't really care for it.  Here's one that gets me movin' every time I hear it.



What can I say, I'm an animal.  LOL.  And I'm familiar with the song you posted they that and the happy song at many functions out here, I've had Taio's songs on my player at one point or another.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Just heard this on the radio, always liked this song.


----------



## AprilT




----------



## kcvet

AprilT said:


>



I just finished burning a CD by Enya


----------



## AprilT

kcvet said:


> I just finished burning a CD by Enya



Her music is so great, that was just a little of what I had been listening to, Storms In Africa, and two of her pieces from the movie Titanic. had played just before I posted


----------



## kcvet

AprilT said:


> Her music is so great, that was just a little of what I had been listening to, Storms In Africa, and two of her pieces from the movie Titanic. had played just before I posted



sounds great with headphones


----------



## AprilT

kcvet said:


> sounds great with headphones



I know, I've downloaded a few to my phone in the past.


----------



## NancyNGA

Especially like the rhythm of this one. Isn't it called _syncopation_? Anyway, makes you(me) want to dance.


----------



## AprilT

My speed


----------



## AprilT

Then again


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

Ooooh, YES, April---_Ain't No Sunshine!!!_     I *own* this song!   Can lip sync the correct number of "_I knows._"  

In my 45 single Withers makes a mistake in the last verse:  "And this house just ain't no home..." 
 He starts to say, _And she, _and it comes out:  "_And she-ish house just ain't no home_..." 
 I always do it that way, too.


----------



## AprilT

NancyNGA said:


> Ooooh, YES, April---_Ain't No Sunshine!!!_     I *own* this song!   Can lip sync the correct number of "_I knows._"
> 
> In my 45 single Withers makes a mistake in the last verse:  "And this house just ain't no home..."
> He starts to say, _And she, _and it comes out:  "_And she-ish house just ain't no home_..."
> I always do it that way, too.



Yes, that was a fun song, I didn't notice those mistakes considering, I never sing the correct words on most songs anyway even after singing along thousands of times, my younger sister was the only one to call me out on that till recent years when my friend of the past 25+ years started listening a bit closer and noticed my awful habit too.  I just say stop interrupting.  LOL

But back to Whiters's song, that I know, I know, I know and on and on part can be rather annoying if your in a mood when it comes on and you aren't the one that put the song on to play.  Anyway, I'll listen out for it next time I click to listen, for now it's way past my bed time, have to get up early tomorrow.

Hope you enjoy the rest of your evening, that was a fun tid bit.  Good night.  nthego:


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Pam




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## kcvet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Every Saturday afternoon there's a radio show that plays hit from 40 or more years ago..and I was listening on the car radio to them ..great show.  the DJ was playing songs from 1974 (my era) but I could hardly believe they were soooo old..


Here's just 3 of 'em


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## AprilT




----------



## kcvet




----------



## NancyNGA

Another happy song that always makes me sad, but can't remember why.:shrug:  Anyway, * C*_*hing! *
_


----------



## hollydolly

In Memory of Joe Cocker, who died today aged 70...R.I.P Joe...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ralphy1

I'm listening to smooth jazz on Pandora radio at the cocktail hour...  :love_heart:


----------



## kcvet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Don M.

One of the Best rock groups to come along in recent years is the British Group called "Muse".  Their concert at the Rome Olympic Stadium, which was recently shown on the Palladia Channel, is the best performance I've seen in quite some time.

https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=muse rome olympic stadium


----------



## hollydolly

Muse have been known to us for the best part of 20 years...but really more well known for the last 10 years or so.. worldwide


----------



## Don M.

Muse, Coldplay, Mumford and Sons, and Adele....all from the UK...are high on my list of Favorites.  I check the Palladia TV schedule regularly, and when one of these performers has a show upcoming, I rearrange my schedule to view it.


----------



## hollydolly

I have no idea what Palladia TV is..but I'm very pleased you're enjoying our musicians


----------



## Don M.

Palladia is a TV channel that we get with our Satellite TV via DishNetwork.  It is exclusively music...like having our own rock concerts 24/7.  I've been a fan of British rock, from the days of the Beatles, and ever since.  At least your groups still try to perform "Music" rather than the Hip Hop Crap that seems to dominate our US offerings.


----------



## Georgia Lady

I am listening to "That's Why They Call It The Blues"Elton John and Billy Joel in concert.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Foxie




----------



## avrp

It's Raining Again 
Supertramp


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## hollydolly

One of my all time favourites...


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## hollydolly

One of the very first songs I bought with my own money when I was a teen...I loved it then, and still love it now. In fact I still own that original 45'


----------



## 123Testing




----------



## Foxie




----------



## kcvet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Voicemacabre

Could do worse than Winwood and Clapton, memories of a sunny Saturday in the park back in June 1969.
A weekend of great music and ..................................................  ......................Donovan.

Seriously, back then it was really Winwood, Clapton, Baker and Grech aka, Blind Faith, who put in a great shift after a bit of a loose start.

 Can't Find My Way Home (some of us never did or want to)


----------



## Voicemacabre

A quick reprise of Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton, this time giving an old Traffic favourite a good airing.
 Although this is taken from The Crossroads Guitar Festival of 2010 it is reminiscent of a somewhat better time, 67 was it or perhaps a little later. Strange how that decade is always a little foggy to recall with any degree of certainty, except for some things.

The words seem to fit rather nicely.

 Dear Mister Fantasy play us a tune
 Something to make us all happy
 Do anything take us out of this gloom
 Sing a song, play guitar, make it snappy
 You are the one who can make us all laugh
 But doing that you break out in tears
 Please don't be sad if it was a straight mind you had
 We wouldn't have known you all these years

Dear Mr. Fantasy


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

Just heard this again, I love this version of the song.  The artist has since passed on.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Voicemacabre




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Rod Stewarts' rendition of the fantabulous Dinah Washington's September in the rain..


----------



## avrp




----------



## avrp




----------



## avrp

Stand by Me - "Playing for a Change"
*
this song transformed Playing For Change from a small group of individuals into a global movement for peace and understanding. Over 35 musicians play on this track together from all over the world. While they may have never met in person, in this case, the music does the talking.
*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Marty, cool video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## avrp

I enjoyed that....it's a favorite song of mine. Never heard anyone but the Bee Gee's sing this.


----------



## Foxie

marty said:


> I enjoyed that....it's a favorite song of mine. Never heard anyone but the Bee Gee's sing this.



Marty, I have not heard it by anyone else, either, until I discovered Michael Buble's songs on youtube..The Bee Gees are an all time favorite singing group as well as "To Love Somebody"


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## rporter610

This morning I'm listening to Bruno Mars "Uptown Funk", and Little Big Town "Boondocks" and "Tornado."


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## hollydolly

Good one JIM...I've just posted my favourite Bobby Bare song on the Country thread..


----------



## hollydolly

Ring of Fire as you've never heard it before...fantastic version from  a cappela band Home Free..


----------



## SeaBreeze

The version I like.


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Video I've been seeing at the gym.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Temperance

At this moment, listening to Take Me To Church....................Hozer


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## Ralphy1

When the red red robin comes bob bob bobbing along...


----------



## Vivjen

Just bought Gregory Porter, Liquid Spirit, and Ed Sheeran, Multiply.
how up to date am I?!


----------



## Denise1952

Thought of this when I saw Seabreeze's new post under Cattitude


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## DoItMyself

I really enjoy a good barbershop quartet.  Lunch Break is one of my favorites.






Of course, Rural Route 4 also does a great version of the same song.

[video=youtube_share;ikpWOiDm6tM]http://youtu.be/ikpWOiDm6tM[/video]


----------



## Temperance

Don't Stop Believin by Journey


----------



## SeaBreeze

Song performed for a Comic Relief event.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Vivjen

Watching Dire Straits, Alchemy...from their Love over Gold tour.
cann't believe it was 1983 that I first watched it...on a laser disc!


----------



## NancyNGA

The new Coke commercial reminded me of this one from the 80's and I've been humming it for 3 days.


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Johnny cash- A croft in clachan (The ballad of Rob macdunn)[/h]


----------



## Foxie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

Been hearing this song at the gym.


----------



## avrp

[video]https://youtu.be/54DMWdzROH0[/video]

darn..I can't get the video link to work


----------



## hollydolly

I was living in Spain full time  when this Jon Secada song came out, it brings back some happy memories..


----------



## hollydolly

Marty here's your song. The problem is the HTTP*S *in your link...if when you post a youtube link, the URL begins with Https rather than just HTTP, then remove the *S* in the link and the video will post correctly..


----------



## Foxie




----------



## hollydolly

This is a verrry old song written as a Poem by New Jersey poet and Soldier SGT Joyce Kilmer in 1913/14

It was recorded by some of the most beautiful tenor voices over the decades... but I love this version which I believe was the last version released in 1961...


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## hollydolly

Poor Celine her Husband is dying and she has 3 small children to look after too.. sadly that song will soon be her prophesy


----------



## Foxie

Yes it is sad that Celine's husband is but he has said that her voice is keeping him alive.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## tnthomas

I'm actually watching Flashdance at the moment, they just played:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Heard this old song at the gym today.


----------



## Foxie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## drifter

I've heard our taste in food changes as we age. I haven't noticed that so much but my tastes have changed in music. I grew up in a Country music invironment along with Rock. As country changed my taste in music changed. For some years now I have placed a premium on Jazz. For some time I have been listening to classical music. I like some of the cello and viola with piano pieces in adagio. Also like some of the classical piano as background music when reading or relaxing.


----------



## applecruncher

On a Clear Day – The Peddlers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxf1IFgPH5s


Ginza Samba – Vince Guaraldi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0xGRFO65zk

(both songs were featured in “Breaking Bad”)


----------



## tnthomas

drifter said:


> I've heard our taste in food changes as we age. I haven't noticed that so much but my tastes have changed in music. I grew up in a Country music invironment along with Rock. As country changed my taste in music changed. For some years now I have placed a premium on Jazz. For some time I have been listening to classical music. I like some of the cello and viola with piano pieces in adagio. Also like some of the classical piano as background music when reading or relaxing.



Country has become so 'cross-over' and is now just Pop music sung with a Southern accent.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice smooth jazz from the 70's.


----------



## applecruncher

Love Dave Koz.....mellow sax.

Also loved George Benson in 70s-80s.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## drifter

tnthomas said:


> Country has become so 'cross-over' and is now just Pop music sung with a Southern accent.



That's as good an explanation as I've heard. But I like very little of it. I'm totally Jazz and Classical but i like to pick and choose.


----------



## ndynt

Trying to get sleepy....Los Indios Tabajaras (MIX)


----------



## oldman

One of the most calming and soulful sounds of the 60's. Man, how I loved to dance to this song with my favorite girl at the time.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

This one still always bring tears.  So often, the talents that lie beneath the veil of a severe handicap are never seen.


----------



## Foxie




----------



## merlin

"I Don't Want to Change You" from the latest Damien Rice album "My Favourite Faded Fantasy"






*"I Don't Want To Change You"

Wherever you are
Well, know that I adore you
No matter how far
Well, I can go before you
And if ever you need someone
Well, not that you need helping
But if ever you want someone
I know that I am willing

Oh, and I don't want to change you
I don't want to change you,
I don't want to change your mind
I just came across a manger
Out among the danger
Somewhere in a stranger's eye

Wherever you go
Well, I can always follow
I can feed this real slow
If it's a lot to swallow
And if you just want to be alone
Well, I can wait without waiting
If you want me to let this go
Well, I am more than willing

Oh, 'cause I don't want to change you
I don't want to change you,
I don't want to change your mind
I just came across a manger
Out among the danger
Somewhere in a stranger's eye

Oh, and I don't want to change you
I don't want to change you,
I don't want to change your mind
I just came across a manger
Out among the danger
Somewhere in a stranger's eye

I've never been with anyone
In the way I've been with you
But if love is not for fun,
Then it's doomed, 'cause

Water races,
Water races down the waterfall,
The water races,
Water races down the waterfall

And I don't want to change you
I don't want to change you,
I don't want to change your mind
I just came across a manger
Where there is no danger
Where love has eyes and is not blind


*


----------



## merlin

An old favourite of mine by Joni Mitchel "A Case of You"

<span style="font-family:comic sans ms;"><font size="3">


----------



## Misty




----------



## oldman

EXILE!! (then and now.) One hit wonder band, but it was a goody. The front man, Jimmy Stokely died years back at the age of 43, I believe due to complications from Hepatitis.


----------



## NancyNGA

That's a good one, oldman.  They (Exile) sound better now.  Almost too good to be live.


----------



## Foxie




----------



## oldman

An oldie, but goodie. this was filmed in England at one of Cliff Richards's music celebrations.


----------



## Misty

*Dedicated To Mother's*


----------



## merlin

.
When I was first married I used to often play "Coconut Woman" by Harry Belafonte, the B side of "Island in the Sun" it always got me dancing around like an idiot.






"Island in the Sun" a live version


----------



## hollydolly

Awww I always loved Islands in the sun.. 

I'm listening to oldies today...


----------



## merlin

That's nice I don't know that one.

I am in an inspirational mood at the moment with the likes of this from the film Hannibal:


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Misty




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## merlin

.
Thanks for that SB, what a nice song to wake up to while drinking my coffee, I had never heard of George Ezra so had to look him up, (the shame of it as he's a Brit)   He is an interesting guy, very down to earth for a pop star.



> “The fact it’s so mad just makes me relax more,” he says with a cheerful shrug, before explaining his approach to the craziness of life as a pop star: “If it lasts two years? Awesome. If it’s 12 years? Awesome, just enjoy it; it’s not the be-all and end-all.” ...... This disarming level-headedness crops up a lot when talking to Ezra. His recent success, he says, is just a “bonus” of being able to play guitar and sing. He takes any fame with a “pinch of salt”. At one point he’ll say “It’s just my job” and compare the fact he has to sing his hit *Budapest* dozens of times a week to the role of a pizza guy churning out margaritas to order.



http://is.gd/Tn4Fv9

A fun video with Sir Ian McKellen


----------



## hollydolly

I've known about George Ezra since he first came to the public eye...I can never hear Budapest too often. He's a local boy from our village he  grew up around the corner from where I live and attended the local school here....we're very proud of him..


----------



## oldman

I love Doo Wop. Here is a nice slow song from my collection.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## AZ Jim

Love my music, the 50's doo wop, rhythm and blues,   sweet music you could hold a girl and dream together as you floated on the cloud of great romantic music.


----------



## hollydolly

One of my favourite Songs of all time...sorry folks who don't understand Scottish Gaelic...but there are subtitles included for you..


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Ralphy1

The King, of course...


----------



## oldman

merlin said:


> That's nice I don't know that one.
> 
> I am in an inspirational mood at the moment with the likes of this from the film Hannibal:



I have this song with other sonnets on a CD, which I have on my CD clock radio beside my bed. This is a great song to either wake up with or go to sleep with. So peaceful.


----------



## ndynt

Though I was never a Beatles fan....since the late 60's this one by John remains in my head.  Whenever I feel stressed or overwhelmed it repeats and repeats it's self....


----------



## merlin

*For Now I Am Winter*

I came across this track from an album by an Icelandic mainly soundtrack composer Olafur Arnalds, never heard of him before but I like this a lot

*



*


----------



## merlin

Also loved this live concert of his music from the album,   





> Much of the music performed in this concert, recorded on April 18 at (Le) Poisson Rouge in New York City, is drawn from the Icelandic musician's recent album For Now I Am Winter.


----------



## hollydolly

That's lovely Merlin....


I'm listening to michael Buble...


----------



## Bobw235

Really like this song.  



My son got me to subscribe to Spotify and what treat.  I can listen to so many different artists and be exposed to so much new music.  I love it.


----------



## Lara

*Thank Heaven For Little Girls*

Love this thread. Okay, when my sister and I were young and watched "Gigi", my younger sister would cry 
every time she watched, "Thank Heaven for Little Girls" (and still does to this day). I loved Maurice Chevalier...


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> That's lovely Merlin....
> 
> 
> I'm listening to michael Buble...


That's nice Holly its great when I come across music here I don't normally listen to


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## applecruncher

^^ good one, Holly!


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## NancyNGA

Always loved that one, AC.  I like the way he starts out at a whisper and then builds up, and then falls back and repeats.  So intense.


----------



## applecruncher

Barry White was one of a kind.  Responsible for a lot of steamy nights. :yes:


----------



## DanO55

Papa Was a Rolling Stone   Temptations      https://youtu.be/pJV2pWFyfn4
Best Song Intro Ever Written   IMHO


----------



## hollydolly

Here you go Dano.... ( click on the little box far right  that looks like a little ladder and paste  the url then click OK..and your vid will post..)


----------



## DanO55

Thank You Very Much  Holly.  Appreciate you showing  a this  Newbie the Neighborhood


----------



## hollydolly

You're very welcome


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## ~Lenore




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher

This was popular at the skating rinks:


----------



## tnthomas




----------



## tnthomas

And, just for good measure:


----------



## applecruncher

I think they did justice to Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze

Just heard this again last night...nice song.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## ndynt

Love, love, love that one AC.  Just got rid of that ear worm and now it will be back again.


----------



## hollydolly

IMO simply the most beautiful (saddest)  love song that's been released this year..and for the last few years probably...I hear it most days on the car  radio on the way to work


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

Just heard this new song from Paul Heaton and Jaqui Abbot...loving it...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just heard this new song by Adele.


----------



## fureverywhere

This album is so old but it was perfect. Jerry's still touring in fact. Like Willie Nelson, he's timeless.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Lyn




----------



## AprilT




----------



## Lyn

*Westlife ~ Flying Without Wings*


----------



## Lyn

*Gnarls Barkley ~ Crazy*







"Crazy"

I remember when, I remember, I remember when I lost my mind
There was something so pleasant about that place.
Even your emotions had an echo
In so much space

And when you're out there
Without care,
Yeah, I was out of touch
But it wasn't because I didn't know enough
I just knew too much

Does that make me crazy?
Does that make me crazy?
Does that make me crazy?
Possibly [radio version]
probably [album version]

And I hope that you are having the time of your life
But think twice, that's my only advice

Come on now, who do you, who do you, who do you, who do you think you are,
Ha ha ha bless your soul
You really think you're in control

Well, I think you're crazy
I think you're crazy
I think you're crazy
Just like me

My heroes had the heart to lose their lives out on a limb
And all I remember is thinking, I want to be like them
Ever since I was little, ever since I was little it looked like fun
And it's no coincidence I've come
And I can die when I'm done

Maybe I'm crazy
Maybe you're crazy
Maybe we're crazy
Probably

Uh, uh


----------



## hangover

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8d4lxW_V0g


----------



## hangover

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8-aw2QA5b4


----------



## 911

I must be a lot older than I thought. I don't recognize a lot of these names, but then again, music was never all that important to me. In the car, I had to listen to the police monitor all night or day during my shift. When I was in my personal car, I actually liked solitude. At home, if I am reading, I turn on the smooth jazz station near us.


----------



## hangover

I'd like to introduce myself......
http://ourstage.com/profile/rjhangover/songs


----------



## oldman

Here is a song that has a lot of good memories for me:


----------



## hangover

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-hd4DuZO68


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## NancyNGA

Not your typical TJB, but I always liked this one, AC.  

He sounds like he's suffering so much... it makes you just want to adopt him and take him home.


----------



## NancyNGA

Wow!  Good for him.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hangover




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99

saw him perform this back in the day at Berkeley Community Theatre.


----------



## imp

*"Young Love"*

Not listening currently. But, songs pop into my mind very often. Like this evening, showering, I distinctly heard:

"Young love, our love,
Filled with true devotion,

Young love, our love, 
Filled with deep emotion....

Just one kiss from your sweet lips,
Can tell me me this is real,

......That's all I can remember, except,...........thinking hard,  SONNY JAMES! 

Looked it up: Sonny James, 1957, #1
Tab Hunter, 1957, #1

imp


----------



## Karen99

I was an avid concert goer in my teens and twenties and oh what memories.  I saw Procol Harum do_ Whiter Shade Of Pale _when I was probably 18 at Fillmore West in San Francisco. I was lucky enough to see a some amazing concerts at Berkeley Community Theater..Winterland, in San Francico...(it was a skating rink and we sat on wooden floors..I waited all day in a long, long line to see The Rolling Stones but so worth it..also Oakland Coloseium.  

I got to see Barry Manilow open for Bette Midler in the early days before she went to a huge venue..i saw Rod Stewart countless times, Elton John (it was so cool seeing him in Berkeley before he went to the huge venues), Leon Russell, Doobie Brothers, Cat Stevens (when he was Still Cat Stevens..lol), and so many others.  I remember seeing Elton John at Oakland Colisiem when _Yellow Brick Road _came out.  he opened with _Love Lies Bleeding _in a perfectly dark stadium..lol..and omg..everyone flicked their lighters and when the pace of the song picked up the lights came up too..(of course he was wearing his glasses that lit up).

haha..so many concert memories..


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99

Annie Lennox has the most amazing voice and I love this song...


----------



## Karen99

:jammin:


----------



## Karen99

unforgettable voice.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just heard this Dr. John song today, brought back some good memories.


----------



## NancyNGA

I've been playing this one over and over tonight. It will soon be 20 years old!   That really makes me feel old.     

I get a kick out of the guy watching the TV, and the one sleeping.     Some of these videos they make are really cute.

_Sixpence None The Richer - Kiss Me - 1997  _(in case it gets deleted later)


----------



## fureverywhere

Karen, someone who came from Procol Harum was Robin Trower.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpFa2HY_B3g

I loved James Dewar. Poor Robin wasn't much to look at, but he could play!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice song Nancy, can't believe it was that long ago either!  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## AprilT

just some on my mp phone player I was listening to m.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Karen99




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99

My dad loved this song..this is for you dad.


----------



## hollydolly

Oooh I do love a bit of Cheesy happy Christmas Music...


----------



## Karen99

hollydolly said:


> Oooh I do love a bit of Cheesy happy Christmas Music...



i enjoyed it . It's a happy day! 

:hatoff:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just heard this good oldie from the '80s, rest in peace Dan Hartman.


----------



## Karen99




----------



## SeaBreeze

Just heard this song last night, nice oldie.


----------



## Misty




----------



## Karen99

All the political discussions made me think of this Beatles song


----------



## hollydolly

Haven't heard this song for years.....


----------



## hollydolly

While we're with 'America'....let's hear again one of my favourites from my misspent Youth


----------



## Butterfly

SeaBreeze said:


> Just heard this song last night, nice oldie.



This was always one of my favorites!


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99

I love this song :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great songs Karen, I like them too!


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## SeaBreeze

Always liked this one too from Stevie Ray, Karen.


----------



## Karen99

Great song, Seabreeze...

:glitter-heart::jammin:


----------



## hollydolly

Manfred Mann 








Little known fact ...but this song believe it or not was actually written by Bruce Springsteen way back in the early 1970's and was a Massive Hit for Manfred Mann!!


----------



## hollydolly

My favourite Manfred Mann song ( althouhg the Hollies did it first but not so well)... but be aware it can be a bit of an ear-worm...


----------



## Karen99

Holly...here's my fave Manfred Mann song..goes away back.


----------



## NancyNGA

Karen:  Alone Again (Naturally).  One of my favorite earworm songs.  I'll be humming it all day unless I can come up with another one.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How about this one.   So much sweetness, happiness, and joy---Just kill me now.   I used to like this.  (Actually I still do but won't admit it).

Glen Campbell and Bobby Gentry, 1968 - _Morning Glory
_


----------



## Karen99

Nancy..don't you worry..sentimental favorites rarely lose their place in my heart, anyway. . I've actually never heard this song before.  Thanks for posting it. 

     :thankyou1:


----------



## Karen99

Freddie Mercury and David Bowie..two amazing talents and consummate showmen.  I'm a huge fan of both.  You're gone too soon Freddie.


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99

Sentimental favorite from back in the day


----------



## hollydolly

Karen99 said:


>



he used to be my next door neighbour...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman

An under-rated group.


----------



## oldman

I am definitely not a Yoko Ono fan, but this is one of my favorite music videos. I was also never a Beatles fan, but I liked John and George. No way in this world is Paul McCartney a good singer. Writer and producer, yes, but not a singer.


----------



## oldman

Another great music video:


----------



## oldman

Sort of New Wave, but a great song with video:


----------



## oldman

Here is definitely New Wave:


----------



## oldman

I fully believe that had Buddy Holly not left this world too soon, the British Invasion would have never happened. I say this because at the time the kids were looking for a new sound, which Buddy Holly and a few of Phil Specter's groups had been producing. It just didn't catch on immediately, thus, allowing the Brits to take advantage of the situation that was going on in the music business at the time with everyone sounding the same with their beat and story lines.


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99

One of my Beatles favorites..so nice seeing them together


----------



## Karen99

Beautiful message...thanks George


----------



## NancyNGA

This was on the flip side of _Vincent_ on my 45 rpm.  I liked it better.

Don McLean, _Castles in the Air_, 1981   (Maybe he should join FarmersOnly.Com  )


----------



## Ina

This was my husband's and my favorite song, and the only one I ever got him to dance to.


http://youtu.be/qiiyq2xrSI0


----------



## Ina

ANYBODY please help.  Ok, what did I do wrong?  I meant to post a thingy like the rest of you did.  I went to YouTube, found the right song, then clicked copy link, came here and pasted it.  Why did it not work as yours did.  I work from an iPad Air 2.


----------



## hollydolly

No idea what happened Ina did you paste the Url  in the box above that says ''Insert video''? ( not the one that simply says ''link) ....but I'm posting it for you anyway... ....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ina

Thank you Holly.
 No that isn't the way I did it. but after reading your post, I found the icon for that action.


----------



## Karen99




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Ina




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Ina

Oooops again


----------



## Ina




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

One of my old favourites ...


----------



## hollydolly

A couple more favourites from about the same era


----------



## fureverywhere

You wonder how many babies came into the world because of this song:love_heart:


----------



## Karen99




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

_This Night Won't Last Forever_,  Michael Johnson


----------



## Ina




----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Karen99




----------



## fureverywhere

I was stuck in a waiting room and a magazine cover story was Peter Criss...yehoots their worst mistake was when they stopped with the makeup...You know I liked this song back in the day, but he mentioned singing it at a 9/11 benefit and there must not have been a dry eye in the house.





Now to cheer things up...back when we could stay awake that long...never mind you could bring a lighter into a concert hall...
The lights go on...AND


----------



## Arachne

Great songs also fureverywhere seen kiss a few times in concert good times..



Lighter in hand..







14 when I saw these guys, festival seating, toilet rolls flying through the coliseum and I was stoned  too. Still do not know how I got home lol.. Good times free times..


----------



## fureverywhere

There were concerts I remember well...Bob Seger, Led Zep...sat too close to the speakers and ears rang for days...Then there were ones like Jim Carroll where I knew I was there but then I kind of forget. One of the most disappointing was Jeff Beck. I remember the first tune and somebody had a bottle of Rock n' Rye and maybe they carried me home, I have no idea. Major bummer, I really wanted to see him too


----------



## Karen99




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

Planet of the Apes the musical hehe, sorry something new that makes me dance about..


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## jujube

Well, the Spousal Equivalent really likes New Age Music so he plays it a lot.  I like "a lot" of new age music, too, but some is just a little too woo-woo for me.  He had one on this morning that was just a recording of a "singing bowl", which is a quartz bowl that you put a marble in and twirl it around.  It makes a humming/ringing/chiming sound that's supposed to get your Chakra lined up or something.  A little bit of it goes a long ways.  This one was hum-hum-hum-HUM-HUM-HUM-hum-hum-hum-HUM-HUM-HUM....you get the drift.  An hour of that and Rap music would start sounding good (and you have to know that I HATE rap music....)  My Chakra was _DONE_ with lining up and was ready to boogie.


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Karen99

Powerful voice..Annie Lennox is amazing.


----------



## fureverywhere

jujube...you poor thing...new agey stuff makes me want to bite through my restraints...the perfect antidote...





I also wanted to add a parody...very well done, especially when Jacko rises from the dead


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Arachne

Ah I remember when this came out. Love the Mac:love_heart:


----------



## Karen99

Your heart will go on Celine....so sorry for your loss.


----------



## clover

Testing 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wywT1h0omyg


----------



## clover

A failed UK music show finalist


----------



## Arachne

It is a 80's day..


----------



## Karen99

This is the long version..but worth the time.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## clover

A foot tapper


----------



## Arachne

saw these guys a few years back. Had to chuckle about all the young goth kids who came to the concert.


----------



## Arachne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Arachne

My go to song..


----------



## Arachne




----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

Last few songs I listened to and downloaded to my phone





because they're fun dance tunes


----------



## AprilT

Arachne said:


>




You do pick some great ones, this one of those in my easy listening pile.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Arachne

huge British, Canadian hit not sure it was heard in America but it is a beautiful song..


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Arachne




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Arachne




----------



## fureverywhere

I used to have that hair


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Arachne




----------



## NancyNGA

Tom Jones and Paloma Faith - _God Only Knows _(Beach Boys classic) at BBC Music Awards 2014. What a crowd!!!






Beach Boys


----------



## Ina

Shalimar,


----------



## oldman

Two great country baritones:


----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze

Soul to Squeeze - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## SeaBreeze

Life in a Northern Town - Dream Academy


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wind of Change - Scorpions


----------



## Anglophile

testing??


----------



## Guitarist

How do you post the big picture links?


----------



## fureverywhere

Click on the little film icon and cut n' paste the link


----------



## Ina

Guitarist, What I do is, first go to YouTube, then type in my choice, after I listen to make sure it is what I want, I then go up to that little curved arrow up in the right hand corner. Click that to copy the link, and then come back here and click the screen to paste your choice.


----------



## Ina

http://youtu.be/fhw7MjSMkAQ


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Arachne

for Harry, where ever you are.. ^.^


----------



## Anglophile

Take care when you do cry,  because God counts the tears of a  woman ... For  woman was made from man's rib and not his feet to be trodden on, nor the head to be higher ... And yes at the side to be equal, under his arm to be protected and the side of the heart to be loved !!?


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## boozercruiser

Hey Anglophile.
Wanna scap? layful:


----------



## Arachne

For boozecruiser what do these singers have in common ? 













and finally 



 ^.^


----------



## boozercruiser

Cracking songs Arachne.
The were all WELSH!!!layful::sentimental:

As was...

Shakin' Stevens!


----------



## Anglophile

BC only knows Scouse questions, like *What's the difference between Batman and a Scouser? Batman can go into a shop without Robin*


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Arachne

boozercruiser said:


> Cracking songs Arachne.
> The were all WELSH!!!layful::sentimental:
> 
> As was...
> 
> Shakin' Stevens!



 reminds me of teddy boys and rockabilly       nice song thank you ^.^


----------



## Arachne

woohoo


----------



## SeaBreeze

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Anglophile

Sorry SeaBreeze unable to watch that video in the UK, looking at her she sure ain't no Monica Bellucci






Heck is that what folk in the USA really play? 

[video=youtube_share;RzQIuP1Tcqo]https://youtu.be/RzQIuP1Tcqo[/video]

Heck I need a pick up after that, back to Monica and a little bit of Italian romance

[video=youtube_share;DxZZoqJ1DGY]https://youtu.be/DxZZoqJ1DGY[/video]


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Anglophile

Nice ones Arachne, very diverse music is it not, and very diverse are peoples tastes and very diverse are the moods it caters for.


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Arachne

In my top five artists ^.^


----------



## Anglophile

Yep that guy can entertain and hit the notes.  Went to see him in concert, alas not the "Bat out of Hell" concert.
Watched Shania Twain last week, most like her goodbye concert after her return to music again after vocal cord growths.   Lady has put a little on around the waist, but looked good as she is now 51 years of age.


----------



## Anglophile

And one for our new member from Italy






And one for me, being the romantic Englishman


[video=youtube_share;DidrQyJIxIM]https://youtu.be/DidrQyJIxIM[/video]


----------



## Arachne

seen em 6 times thus  far love em..


----------



## Gia

Anglophile - If this is for Gia (new one from Italy?)  I accept... and I saying thank you very much.      I not ever hear this song before - but - the singer and Gia has a accent in common.  Thank you.... I appreciate.  Is a funny song....


----------



## Arachne




----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Arachne

for Daryl


----------



## Pinky

Been awhile since I've seen a live Musical, so I'm watching this.


----------



## NancyNGA

Anglophile, when I saw your _Heaven Knows,_ I thought it was this one:  [Disco - my guilty pleasure ]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Pinky

Every now and then, I watch this.


----------



## Pinky

One for the road .. sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just heard this old one again on the radio.

It's Been Awhile - Staind


----------



## Arachne

see them every time they come my way.. ^.^


----------



## SeaBreeze

Soul Meets Body - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## SeaBreeze

One Headlight - Wallflowers


----------



## Pinky




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## jumpdawg

I did send this video to all of the kids.


----------



## Arachne

watched the movie Say Anything today love this song..


----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze

Babylon - David Gray


----------



## Pinky

Love all K.D. Lang's on the Max Sessions at the Sydney Opera House, but this is a favourite. My nephew, who is a singer, did this song at my sister's retirement party.


----------



## Arachne

This song gets me in the heart everytime..


----------



## Pinky




----------



## mattc

One of my guilty pleasures is Best Coast,seen 'em a few times and do not think they ever do a bad version of this song.


----------



## Arachne

This was filmed at Tofino on the west coast of Vancouver Island. They are a local British Columbia band, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Stubborn Love - The Lumineers


----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## Arachne

beautiful song..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Barely Breathing - Duncan Sheik


----------



## Pinky

Needing me some Albert King & Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Pinky

[video=youtube_share;MJuyn0WAYNI]https://youtu.be/MJuyn0WAYNI[/video]


----------



## Pinky




----------



## mattc

Pinky said:


>


Wow excellent choice Pinky!! The Punjabi rock tribute to the great Asha Bhosle,love it!
Listening a lot to Bully recently.


----------



## Pinky

mattc, I really enjoyed Bully. Have got to get back to listening to more alternative rock. I'm out of the loop!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze

Smooth - Carlos Santana


----------



## ossian

Hollow Talk by Choir of Young Believers [...the theme from the excellent drama The Bridge]


----------



## SeaBreeze

Beautiful Day - U2


----------



## Pinky

The Tragically Hip .. if you don't know about these guys - you should!




[video=youtube_share;DbIZ1IuqCzU]https://youtu.be/DbIZ1IuqCzU?list=PLjzxksagVkmyZZahPb0TbJfuVZAOFYD-G[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hanging By A Moment - Lifehouse







Collide - Howie Day

[video=youtube_share;ca9ub9rpNK4]http://youtu.be/ca9ub9rpNK4[/video]


----------



## clover




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Guitarist




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze

A Sky Full of Stars - Coldplay


----------



## clover




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze

Taxi - Harry Chapin


----------



## clover




----------



## kaufen




----------



## SeaBreeze

Harvest Moon - Neil Young


----------



## Arachne




----------



## Bonzo

The best of dr hook


----------



## SeaBreeze

Four Strong Winds - Neil Young


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Guitarist

Seabreeze, I love that arrangement of that song.  I knew it long before I ever knew Neil Young and I was really glad to hear his rendition of it.  Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Barely Breathing - Duncan Sheik


----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze

Name - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## SeaBreeze

All I Want - Toad the Wet Sproket


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## SeaBreeze

Steal My Kisses - Ben Harper


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

Long time since I heard that song, thanks Ruthanne!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> Long time since I heard that song, thanks Ruthanne!


You're welcomer SeaBreeze.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## fureverywhere

The joke to this song...it reminds me of a long estranged daughter but there was a book, something like "The Most Depressing Songs of All Time". This one got a description like " He's crying because she's still using and he wants to get away. Now she left a note by the phone and he's crying and the band is crying, the guys at the mix boards are crying too. Then he tries to leave but he has to have a beer and cry again. Now everyone in the studio is sobbing..
.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;OErusYC4rGY]http://youtu.be/OErusYC4rGY[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze

Dreams - The Cranberries


----------



## SeaBreeze

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## SeaBreeze

Budapest - George Ezra


----------



## ossian

Still one of my favourite movies of all time, and one of the bestest feel good movies ever.....

Pretty In Pink - Psychedelic Furs






Anyone want to boogie????  Now go on, admit it, your feet tap out a bass drum rhythm when you listen?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Vee

Can't beat the 80s sound...
and someone else who likes singing in the rain


----------



## SeaBreeze

Moon Shadow - Cat Stevens


----------



## fureverywhere

Mmmm Cat was foxy back in the day!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Africa - Toto


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓




----------



## Vee

Still got it!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Otherside - Red Hot Chili Peppers







Again - Lenny Kravitz

[video=youtube_share;eW2qlKa6oHw]http://youtu.be/eW2qlKa6oHw[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze

The World I Know - Collective Soul






[video=youtube_share;6exsatE-DUk]http://youtu.be/6exsatE-DUk[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ho Hey - The Lumineers


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## SeaBreeze

Wild Night - Van Morrison


----------



## NancyNGA

The Doobie Brothers - _What a Fool Believes 
_ (written by Michael McDonald and Kenny Loggins)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

Kenny Loggins - _This is it _
(Written by Kenny Loggins and Michael McDonald, 1979)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Every Morning - Sugar Ray






[video=youtube_share;NQSCKWfJlXs]http://youtu.be/NQSCKWfJlXs[/video]


----------



## Vee




----------



## SeaBreeze

Baby Did A Bad Bad Thing - Chris Isaak


----------



## SeaBreeze

Safe and Sound - Capital Cities


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## fureverywhere

A background to this tune. It's called "Earth in Search of a Sun". There is a live version with Jeff Beck and I used to play the CD when I was driving late night. I can't begin to describe an electrical storm in front of you...the sky crackling and the music just kind of weaving into it...who needs drugs...the colors were awesome, I love Jan...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

Oh I love that song SB and I haven't heard it in so long.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_...
Sweet City Woman .-_(The Stampeders, 1971)


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Pink - Just Like Fire (Lyrics) - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 7nVd5HUcqjTPu/AuoypmMKz/uPs9vdzqYwY/qPsnn3c6h00NRi2ZWHlH4FOdFORgZ/UfY5nuHGs/gJ/UfY5nuHGq7 GoxbIrXg BLRTo4Ef1H2OZ7hxqLYKf1H2TxPcONTv4akPZNaXc BPRTU4Rl/cfZP7c6gcLPf/AK/Wp3sNRb2dWF3fgWUUx/Df8j7P1rBw70n2frU7yOpR1GmXdKBrFbZ49LEc6KujlkmnYyVp548fgabRj1/fZSmz88eNNo/Hl9j60imzNjZuXmWE8fvs 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 lvRyztLeKe3vVvTO jZJAY8giB5GLa2y0l4xlwPX9BroZ7qwk2MyYTMbbKZOq0uU0jJbAASDrHSYp145/wDIz5jKtE9zYSvFssHmTS800iq9y 0t0t2VQNRy0odEhB57Pn1qdFIzaSck8W XR4nnLD1/tl/FQkHr/au06dYthVzF/SWTWV4Zzts3YjSFYuNHVRM3YKAoH5PprjJB6/h/5Vhd69G2yzgIsR/Mbw ArNYxH8xvD4Cs13xyR4 n7SXNmu088eNN4/4 xSmz88ePwNNo/wCO/wC FJpszU2b1XzL HXLwSxzRErJC6SRt1TpkjYOhyOYIBAPHhXr9zedJUskvlu7aaExx3XVgt9SlbJLgI/kMlKLM/B8hmO9lz8ZT O/68qe9FrexlacX0xt12B2DhZXO8a1K6hGjeS0hxx49eudM2ZQTSeGHC09J/CekmUkxntl0W8toc2ijK24RGdFDRLpQGFFD jMHSdVTij6R3Ecd biEeTgiSVkSJiLw29xFDnsArBmFvxXMAv/ANq5mG06OJIo3i4mjMUut3WYeUG5mMaEiUqDqvBzYdQeMrqy6PCePZ3V20D7xtso3UxjeES3Cl4s8jE0jkdbzMs 2qS 4j6F8PO6do9z0jkhjuN5hMMsdlGHENtFLliJR9miGJdXWlBLqcuHPgRUMWl6QC1nmu5IJLcRlHimjR9pHtYodKqkRCRsQj55qDs8 wUmw/C8ARZLmLEbhHgUMmeuOYSNIyxvGgRHkKhkbqaQDH2g8FGCpg6XEqXrPJAZIhHJHJMwELQXDuzkQozEOLdcslPlDSpJ6/s7qNrFpLo49TE7XGLXH8Mt9rFcW7QW0MWT6LVXKqRbrHkynV1Yojx45Rjt56MS/wDpYNUpuLWTRNBGNItnynuisSJHG0OYYKycV7JfXXH31tgu5bVJ7jfdjbZ2gDlHk0xifXI8YEYBMvIsOXqpljVh0azMkVxcIkzx6IV1u8cYJjkLMysQuZ1aXAY7PhwNSvuJSkkvyreNwYzR9I8MjVxcWiR2pSDP mYLlJDDG8geLiFOx65zI4emttwOllpbtO01uiWjzTuCtq0iSMjzyuTsjmwVn6oz4eFILuywO3e5tXu7iSGRsNZJoJTIpUvMLgusaaHMaSK Tceajjxrmeli2FuwXCrm6njliZbgyq0OYMmpY2GS6l6qnI5jq AcsNfUz59N2WLPwiLErqSeaWeUl5ZpHkkc83kkYu7HuzYk NVZfvs/fuqZ7f5Px41GTt fx41BeWQixH8xvD4Cs1jEvzG8PgKzWhHJHjaftJc2a7Tzx4/Cm8X39fRSi184ePwppGfv77KTS5mls52R8zueg2JSrHHClnDfILvIpNsysk90kYhjYSKcgFtJ8uzyp7q6K5xErHM82AwiJnUI4iWPZm5gKRpqWDU41a27wXA4cK84wnF7i1KtbyNEyTQ3CspAKzwCURSA5cCu0f269DxuzxKXDdv IWc9vJaQNNbCOOOSNIbWG8jt5NlE2nZtLIihiq5uuXF9NKNGdidv9L /TwxxWdxgTObOzi16l4Exjbvcvlbso1hJM89R4sM yrtpiUE4VrbAA3kom8skUUBQQpIXWVoRr4sxA4kg5nPkKcth0gaK6DYjhzLNtN5hZwGkVIArts2tM9k0aL5vAgA8uNacJjx9bNJkv7O3t33MKHOhmkube3SPV/SkyELsEL9YeT4ngcoaIjSLh6sr4jiojaGaTBEhtoVZZlkjdVnaREWFnmMIyCsgbLrA6z301kxiUhJnwCNswkKkwOdQhgyCtGYSctMiEMf0duXCtLa4rcYesb3NhPb3TYfm0qE3qHEWgYpHGyaTCssmete235gjSM3j9ILeN8RlxCHO3jkEWWUsjJJcwI2lTBp2bhUlDcQFiHIZVW7zOlViPDDjI04di00MMdpNg4utxW6jl1wHVtnfPXIyQEjQo05Nqz59gy02 IJvNw8WDPPGJo8ojb5GNTCqokiGCTZ6zm lcv8AkHnkpDHpFh2KWFtNPb39jJDqku7h00JPJPLLFGHMah02imGJw40kGT0gmF7BjUMd2 9YRctcTWtvNKpEkmq53eHZJG8CxrC6xwBsxkRF6KFB hWVZi8cMcM2LsVvJpraSFcDEUs2RhultHDRo0m0QBVgAfqgLq5nL11LFsRnuzvYwZdJkivZZTCjpLCdSaAwtxqid5A XWPA/wBoyW1iidILMm7fE7IvakwFxLtGiEs0EbMwNsQYyyxNq4nqVlMP6RWNjIsWIWKW1qrF4Yp0eQbOEyMmawFnKoeWZHEVZIRKli9PVnOdPr0SQR54ZBhjyTyPtE0LI2zRUaF4gqtGBrjbS2XMHLjmeJk7f5Pxq7jmM3F7Jtrp9rJlp1EIuS6mfLJFAyzduHppc7ffzqrVrOmLuxsE I/mHw ArNRv/wAw HwFFdscjytP2kubIW/nDx FX0al0ZyNWFmH3nVZxtH1alUFiXlf1VLX6qpCde/3H5VneF7/AHH5Uq4zvVajqi5q /5px0aWxY3AvnaIG2ZbZ0DsUujIhSRwqkGEKHBHE5Pw41ze8L3 76Ubwvf7j8qLjB1mLWaPTIZujVvPA8L38iLt2llZnSZGMdvu7Jslj4qwmOY/V286xcv0WS9heLfprN2vd5hkJUwqyMLTZhUDNpLA5FmPU/fzTeF7x7/lRvC949/yqbr0Kb6PifqdxidvgJMO7T3iKxulnFwqs6cJhZyrs4ADFmkTMvWby3DlVDpo2GbZPwreDBsIxJvORbbqCruuQGQfINp4jNz2cBy28L3 4/KjeF7x7/lRdZZViK7xfE7BSmZCMVZl1HSWUMFZl5EgO4z/AMzQk7KGAJUOoVwCQGXUHCuB5wzVWyP6aobwveP2Pyo3he/3H5VFxlv9UNUXC3qrDN6qqbwvf7j8qwbhe/3H5UXHoDrcdTRd efvsoqErZtnWK6VgjGm1KTfEhRRRQLCiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigD//Z▶ 3:45

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7uLC9UeTbw​


----------



## NancyNGA

_Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel  - _Tavares, 1976


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Gemma




----------



## Gemma




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOHLQg4VfqE


----------



## NancyNGA

Wikipedia says this is a "slow funk groove number."  :lol:

_Love You Inside and Out  _- BeeGees, 1979


----------



## Gemma




----------



## SeaBreeze

Black Horse and the Cherry Tree - KT Tunstall


----------



## SeaBreeze

Diamond Girl - Seals and Crofts


----------



## julia099

Playing For Change - Redemption Song

https://youtu.be/55s3T7VRQSc


----------



## julia099

Playing For Change - Ripple

https://youtu.be/MHo1fNnXFVU


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gemma




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gemma




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

First let's be clear. I feel Eminem is a big angry white trash baby who should stop whining about his life at this moment. But two songs are good. "Stan" in a creepy sad way and...


----------



## fureverywhere

You know when he completely lost me? My middle daughter dragged me to the movie " Eight Mile". The one scene that turned me away was his hillbilly step-dad whistling "Free Bird". No Lynyrd Skynyrd did not swallow all that pro-gun, Aryan nation garbage. That was unique for their time. Listen to " Saturday Night Special", anti-gun ahead of it's time. " Free Bird" still makes me cry.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## bluebreezes

Olafur Arnalds, the Broadchurch theme composer. Here's a sample:

https://youtu.be/TrFED9hgsSI?t=38m52s


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gemma




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## JamesGrain




----------



## MarkinPhx

In my opinion this is to about as close to perfect as any pop song can get. Just my opinion though


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

This was the #9 single in the US this week 40 years ago. I had a huge crush on the Wilson sisters at the time. It's an embarrassment for my generation to mention what the #1 single was that week.


----------



## kaufen

https://youtu.be/99j0zLuNhi8


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gemma




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gemma




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Laid back Sunday !


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Buckeye

How about a little Uptown Funk - Bruno MarsBut the cool part is the mashup to classic movie dance scenes...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1F0lBnsnkE

Too Hot


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## bluebreezes

Ry Cooder, The Very Thing That Makes You Rich (Makes Me Poor) from _Bop Till You Drop_ - had this tune up load on a car trip today


----------



## Gemma




----------



## MarkinPhx

Great final song from Hotel California.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Buckeye

In honor of the World Series - Game 7 tied at 6 all after 9 innings.  Getting ready to resume play after a rain delay.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSYWX7ZXd5I


----------



## Jane

This week I'm listening to BSB,one album at a time


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gemma




----------



## Gemma




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

This is mainly for fans of Lynyrd Skynyrd. It's  the vocal track of Ronnie Van Zant singing Simple Man so there are no instruments, just his voice.  Just shows off what an amazing voice he had. Doubt he would have lasted one round on any of the talent TV shows these days though !


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Buckeye

Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistible

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGw_cOgwa8

She's so fine, there's no tellin' where the money went....


----------



## MarkinPhx

This song has been in my mind all day. I was going to start a new thread featuring favorite TV theme songs but wasn't sure if there would be enough interest.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

71 years young today !


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

Damn...RIP Leon Russell


----------



## NancyNGA

_Lady Blue _- Leon Russell  (1942-2016)


----------



## NancyNGA

_Bluebird_ - Leon Russell


----------



## MarkinPhx

40 years ago this song started a 8 week run as the #1 single in the US. I remember there was a huge controversy at the time over the lyrics.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## BlondieBoomer

Love this version sung by KD Lang at the 2010 Winter Olympics. I've had this song stuck in my head since hearing it on SNL Saturday night. I've always liked the song. After the Winter Olympics I was humming it for months. Has anyone memorized the words?

From an interesting piece in today's NYTimes regarding the meaning of the song. "“Dear Uncle Leonard,” the email from the boy began. “Did anything inspire you to create ‘Hallelujah’”? Later that same winter day the reply arrived: “I wanted to stand with those who clearly see G-d’s holy broken world for what it is, and still find the courage or the heart to praise it. You don’t always get what you want. You’re not always up for the challenge. But in this case — it was given to me. For which I am deeply grateful.”  http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/14/opinion/my-friend-leonard-cohen-darkness-and-praise.html?_r=0


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

Happy 84th birthday to Petula Clark !


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## BlondieBoomer

Love the words to this song.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

It's November and it's actually cloudy and suppose to rain here in Phoenix so I thought I would play this. I know, cliche, but I do love this song also !


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## timoc

No-one can do this song like this lady does.....just superb.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbXIZG2jucY


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Released as a single 37 years ago today !


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## BlondieBoomer

One of guests asked Alexa to play this yesterday, after Thanksgiving dinner and I've been humming it ever since.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

A backstory, at my job they have a tape loop. Katie Perry and Taylor Swift...late night it turns to Lynyrd Skynyrd and Thin Lizzy...Phil Lynott still makes my heart beat a bit faster...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

I can't go a whole day without listening to Elvis !
<span style="font-family:comic sans ms;"><font size="4"><span style="color:#000080;">


----------



## MarkinPhx

Sassycakes said:


> I can't go a whole day without listening to Elvis !
> <span style="font-family:comic sans ms;"><font size="4"><span style="color:#000080;">



This was one of my mom's favorite songs. However she liked the Perry Como version. She never got into Elvis or rock and roll at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

"Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain. 
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today. 
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you. 
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun. 

<font color="#474747"><span style="font-family: Arial">


----------



## AprilT

Just makes me go mmmm love his voice.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;XZGYYDvZnpg]http://youtu.be/XZGYYDvZnpg[/video]


----------



## Capt Lightning




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## NancyNGA

_Levon_ - Elton John, 1971


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

_Father and Son_ - Cat Stevens, 1970


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Loved listening to all  the Christmas music this past month but time to get them out of my head until next year !


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Rainy night !


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze

Great old song by Al Stewart Mark, always like it and haven't heard it in ages, thanks! :jammin:


----------



## MarkinPhx

SeaBreeze said:


> Great old song by Al Stewart Mark, always like it and haven't heard it in ages, thanks! :jammin:



I have always enjoyed his music but don't listen to much of it these days either !


----------



## MarkinPhx

70 years ago this was the #1 song entering the year 1947.


----------



## MarkinPhx

50 years ago this was the #1 song as we entered 1967.


----------



## Bobbi

This is really nice.  I mostly listen to classical because it is the easiest to get on my laptop.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

This became the #1 US single 43 years ago. Rumors still swirl about the song and even though she has dropped hints I don't think she has yet revealed who it's about.


----------



## NancyNGA

Instant Karma (We all Shine On) - John Lennon, 1970


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

_Walkin' on the Sun _- Smash Mouth,  1997
I've always liked this.  Go figure.  :shrug:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Buckeye

Brandenburg Concerto #3 in G Major

I apologize if I have posted this previously.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLj_gMBqHX8


edited to fix link.

Thank you SeaBreeze


----------



## MarkinPhx

Happy 76 to Neil Diamond


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

MarkinPhx said:


> Happy 76 to Neil Diamond...



 Mark, Sweet Caroline is a good one.  This is also one of my favorites.   Happy Birthday, Neil!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hauntedtexan

*Kara Grainger is the reincarnation of who....?*

Incredible artist.... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2Tw3g-RfuM


----------



## hauntedtexan

*Blast from the not too distant past*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

It gets harder every day to find new artists I like, since all who I grew up with have left the building, so to speak.... Have a feeling Kara will around for a long time, I hope. Her "Shiver and Sigh" cd is well worth buying...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLr0Fab5sHU


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kara is good HT, I like her style, watched her sing People Get Ready.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Arachne

Ruthanne No Doubt did a good cover of 'It's My Life' but I still prefer the original released in the 80's have you heard it before?


----------



## Ruthanne

Arachne said:


> Ruthanne No Doubt did a good cover of 'It's My Life' but I still prefer the original released in the 80's have you heard it before?


Yes.  I've heard it!! Very good!


----------



## Ruthanne

Shania Twain!!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

SeaBreeze love One republic I like this new one, gets me up dancing lol..


----------



## hauntedtexan

*Always loved these...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RjI44WXKMI






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOMaqe0LOmo


----------



## SeaBreeze

Supposed to be Highway 150 in Iowa near Independence.


----------



## Victor Meldrew




----------



## Arachne

one of my all time favorites..^.^


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Cactus Flower...


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Arachne

a pretty song I found on youtube after watching Dance Moms <( No judging lol )


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Silver




----------



## hauntedtexan

*Would Have Loved To Be There When This Happened!*


----------



## hauntedtexan

*I Love Santana Collaborations*


----------



## SeaBreeze

:cool2:


----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;CfbClAFWXDk]https://youtu.be/CfbClAFWXDk[/video]


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

*Carlos and ..............*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

Love this movie.. ^.^


and this movie great soundtracks both..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Steve LS

I love piano trios.


----------



## Arachne

while Heroes will always be my favorite Bowie song. I always feel like dancing to this one..


----------



## Ina

Applecruncher, I haven't heard that piece, ( post #762), in ages.  It nice to hear it again.  This song has always fit me to the T. 
https://youtu.be/AULOC--qUOI


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## hauntedtexan

*For all of us who have felt the strong bond...*


----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

stuck in the 80's lately ^.^


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

ooo Seabreeze I had the biggest crush on John Waite look hes still good looking :hitit:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Arachne said:


> ooo Seabreeze I had the biggest crush on John Waite look hes still good looking :hitit:



Lol, you made me chuckle with that smiley Arachne!   :yougogirl: Here's another really good one from him that I liked.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

Oh Thanks Seabreeze :bowknot:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

*Legendary Performance By Two of the Alltime Greats!*


----------



## Vega_Lyra

*Smokie...*


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Zen Garden




:wave:


----------



## Arachne

:cool1:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Cry, Baby, Cry.....:wave:


----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

*Means more now than it did when new...*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sally

I listen to a variety of different types of music.  Lately I have been listening to Sam Cooke, his hit songs and some lesser known ones I found.

Cha Cha Cha

Tenderness = so true


----------



## Arachne

feeling a wee bit wild today :badgirl:


----------



## Arachne

now this video just makes me giggle. Cause hes serious about it.. lol


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

My favorite Aerosmith song.. I must admit it, it is harder to listen to now, for me anyways.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Arachne




----------



## hauntedtexan

*Alvin Lee was amazing.....*


----------



## hauntedtexan

*There is always hope for us seasoned citizens.... David Byrne and St Vincent*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

*very lost and stuck in the 60's and 70's..... but, that;s cool.....*


----------



## hauntedtexan

*Please forgive, but I listen and love a whole bunch of music*

We were blessed to have heard all the greatest music FIRST!


----------



## SeaBreeze

hauntedtexan said:


> We were blessed to have heard all the greatest music FIRST!



I agree HT, and have often said that myself.  So happy to be born in the early 50s and grow up with the good music from the 60s, 70s, etc.  They're still putting out some really good tunes these days!  I really like that Guess Who song, been ages since I've heard it!


----------



## Steve LS

A couple of my very, very, very, favorite tunes
Humble Pie, 30 Days in the hole.






Poco, A good Feeling to Know.


----------



## Steve LS

And of course everyone's favorite, Klaus Nomi's 
*You don't own me

Listen to the end.

*



*
It get's really interesting near the end at around 2:20 minutes in.  *:wtf:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve LS said:


> And of course everyone's favorite, Klaus Nomi's



You're absolutely right Steve, definitely my favorite version of that song!  :hair:


----------



## Steve LS

SeaBreeze said:


> You're absolutely right Steve, definitely my favorite version of that song!  :hair:


I never doubted it. :yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

*In the spirit of recent events, was drawn to these*

Whatever happens, we are in this together. God bless all y'all. I'm a service connected disabled vet and will still always do what I can for my country.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Steve LS

There are a few obscure tunes that are popular with seniors like:

*Knock Knock, Knockin' on the Bathroom Door

A Hard Day's Nap

I Can't See Clearly Now

Moany. Moany

Achy Breaky Hip

Stair Lift to Heaven*

:bigwink:


----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

*It's a warm summer night, thunder is rumbling, this is the music I need*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Steve LS

Mercury Blues by David Lindley, a regular band member for Jackson Brown.





Written by K.C. Douglas in 1948, performed by Steve Miller , Dwight Yoakam, Allan Jackson, and others but I like this version the best.
It's the way this guy plays the steel peddle guitar, I love that sound.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

In a 60's mood


----------



## hauntedtexan

Could not ignore this almost forgotten jewel


----------



## SeaBreeze

Another good golden oldie by the Kinks.


----------



## hauntedtexan

*Stumbled Across These on the Radio*

Worked security at a place called Rude Boys in Buffalo while on vacation for a friend in need. After a couple weeks there, wanted to quit the rat race and become a Jamaican beach bum.... Loved the music and the vibe....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Speaking of the '60s. 






[video=youtube_share;5apEctKwiD8]http://youtu.be/5apEctKwiD8[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

A good way to start a rainy April day....


----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;yQOBUrRaPU0]http://youtu.be/yQOBUrRaPU0[/video]


----------



## tnthomas




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;kfjXp4KTTY8]http://youtu.be/kfjXp4KTTY8[/video]

[video=youtube_share;EQbB8d54hwY]http://youtu.be/EQbB8d54hwY[/video]


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

*Long overdue For The Ethereal*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## hauntedtexan

It's a friggin 60's and 70's extravaganza in my house tonight!


----------



## hauntedtexan

Last, but not least.......


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wintermint

I listen to all sorts of music. I love new cutting edge stuff too - I think it helps me stay young in my attitude..if not physically so much! : )


----------



## JustBonee

Can't get this out of my head  . Love it  ..  new pop version of Heart and Soul


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## hauntedtexan

I would have Joss Stone's baby and not worry where it came out of me.......


----------



## hauntedtexan

It's Friday night....time for the smoke filled honky talk memories....


----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;h04CH9YZcpI]https://youtu.be/h04CH9YZcpI[/video]

[video=youtube_share;AMFMf9cN64U]https://youtu.be/AMFMf9cN64U[/video]


----------



## Filip

Depeche Mode, Roxette, Radiohead, Queen - Brit rock


----------



## hauntedtexan

Everlast wrote the song while recovering from a major heart attack that he had suffered in February 1998, very deeply felt lyrics here...


----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;4eZjwJZF8uE]https://youtu.be/4eZjwJZF8uE[/video]


----------



## hauntedtexan

wasted youth.....but the tunes were so good....
[


----------



## hauntedtexan

*In memory of my incredible wife.*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice HT. :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hauntedtexan

Memories of the old California livin'


----------



## SeaBreeze

I really liked Donovan Haunted, especially that song when it came out on the radio.


----------



## Granny B.

Upbeat, uplifting, and fun.


----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## SeaBreeze

Used to love Rock On.


----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## Trade




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

It's a hippie-type day of summer


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hippie summer for me. :sunshine:






[video=youtube_share;VLs09J_x6-c]https://youtu.be/VLs09J_x6-c[/video]


----------



## hauntedtexan

*Never realized Suzi Quatro was on Happy Days*

I musta been on drugs.....


----------



## hauntedtexan

Hard to believe that guy is making all the music alone


----------



## hauntedtexan

My old friend from school, Donna McDaniel, is the backup singer on the right on this video. Extremely talented singer you have heard on other songs. She worked on tour with Toto, Billy Idol, Kenny Logins, Glen Frey, and a few others along with her solo career and a few starring rolls in films, Angel being one of them. We were in the high school choir and she was a cheer leader. 






This is her single


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pretty gal and great voice, must be a fun and exciting career for sure!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lara

You sure ARE "Havin' a Heat Wave"! I hope you're going to be okay, Mark. 118 today in Phoenix. 
Sending you a _"Summer Breeze"_ 
but it's going to take awhile to get to you (I think you'll have this heat wave all week).


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## Trade




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## hauntedtexan

Humpday mood......


----------



## Aunt Bea

1968


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan

Time for mellow reflection....


----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## SeaBreeze

Great song there by Gale Garnett, haven't heard it in a long time, thanks Haunted.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx

I still tear up whenever I watch this. Wish I could say I was at the game but I wasn't. Still, I remember watching this on TV in anticipation of game 2 and suddenly the game didn't seem to matter much.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Trade




----------



## tnthomas




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover

teach your children well.....


----------



## Ina

She does sing.  

https://youtu.be/D1jxD9n9NYg


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hangover




----------



## Trade




----------



## Granny B.

How about something a little different?  A catchy tune from one of the most popular bands in Greece, Master Tempo.  It's all Greek to me, but I did find a translation and found that it is a breakup song.


----------



## hangover

I love dogs....can you tell?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hangover

Staint Paul wasn't a disciple, but he sure can testify!.....


----------



## Meanderer

Willie & Ray, sing "Seven Spanish Angels"!


----------



## hangover

Meanderer said:


> Willie & Ray, sing "Seven Spanish Angels"!



Willie just had to cancel some shows because of respiratory illness. (((prayers)))


----------



## hangover




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## merlin

One of my favourite songs and videos...


----------



## Greyson

http://youtu.be/jXPCm3D2AsU

​My ears are in Hog Heaven ...


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Camper6

Everybody here seems so young with the music they like.

I'm still listening to Fats Domino.  "I found my thrill on Blueberry Hill".


----------



## Ruthanne

Camper6 said:


> Everybody here seems so young with the music they like.
> 
> I'm still listening to Fats Domino.  "I found my thrill on Blueberry Hill".


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hangover




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

I love this song,even though it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## hollydolly

I love this song by Keith Urban...



But I also love this version from Home free the A Cappella  band who covered it


----------



## hangover




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Greyson

http://youtu.be/aybv4PGhCKo


----------



## Camper6

Your link doesn't work Greyson. YouTube spelled wrong?


----------



## merlin

It worked OK for me Camper6 here it is embedded:


----------



## Camper6

Can someone download for me. Freddy Fender. Wasted days and wasted nights.


----------



## merlin

There are several versions live and studio, here are a couple:


----------



## Camper6

Thanks. Mine takes forever.


----------



## merlin

I didn't realise there was a 1951 version, I only knew the 1958 one which I liked, it's interesting to see how the musical style had evolved:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=1]Gary Moore - Parisienne Walkways               <font size="3">



[/h]


----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes

merlin said:


> I didn't realise there was a 1951 version, I only knew the 1958 one which I liked, it's interesting to see how the musical style had evolved:




I never knew there was another version of the song. I loved the 1958 version and it was one of my favorite songs to dance to at the Saturday night dances. It really sounds better in the 1958 version.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## MarkinPhx

49 Years Ago

 On 6 September 1968, during a ride from Surrey into London, Harrison asked friend Eric Clapton to contribute lead guitar to the song. Clapton was reluctant, saying later, "Nobody ever plays on the Beatles' records"; but Harrison convinced him, and Clapton's guitar parts, using Harrison's Gibson Les Paul electric guitar "Lucy" (a recent gift from Clapton), were recorded that evening.[SUP][6][/SUP] Harrison later said that in addition to his contribution, Clapton's presence had another effect on the band: "It made them all try a bit harder; they were all on their best behaviour."[SUP][6][/SUP] Clapton wanted a more "Beatley" sound, so the sound was run through an ADT circuit with "varispeed," with engineer Chris Thomas manually 'waggling' the oscillator: "apparently Eric said that he didn't want it to sound like him. So I was just sitting there wobbling the thing, they wanted it really extreme, so that's what I did." -wiki

Sadly, the video isn't of the entire band but there are some pretty good replacements 

<span style="font-family: sans-serif; font-size: 14px;">


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam




----------



## hangover




----------



## merlin




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hangover

Aunt Bea said:


>


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover

http://ourstage.com/media_items/IDDAPVXGXHBU-life-on-the-hobo


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover

https://hangover1.bandcamp.com/track/lefty

https://hangover1.bandcamp.com/track/tit-for-tat


----------



## hangover

Happy trails my friend.....


----------



## hangover

All my friends are checking out, but I'll be there to see ya soon.......


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## Cap'nSacto




----------



## hangover

Chris Robinson used to be with Black Crows with his brother.......


----------



## hangover

Happy trails my friend....thanks for your contributions to humanity......


----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## MarkinPhx

Do you remember the 21st Night of September ?


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hangover




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman

Great ballad from the '70's.


----------



## hangover

Gone too soon....any old folks remember?


----------



## hangover

I used to go to sleep listening to this song.....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;yPsmQ8OZe3k]https://youtu.be/yPsmQ8OZe3k[/video]


----------



## Aunt Bea

Then






and now.


----------



## Lara

_Scotch & Soda..._I just started humming this song out of the clear blue today


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Linda W.

Just got the newest collection of Marvin Gaye's songs, set of 2 vinyl records. Wow!
http://www.musiconvinyl.com/catalog/marvin-gaye/collected


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hangover




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover

Happy trails Charlie T. Jr....now you're playing with Nelson and Lefty again.......


----------



## hangover




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Cap'nSacto




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Trade




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;HoRkntoHkIE]https://youtu.be/HoRkntoHkIE[/video]


----------



## Camper6

I listen to just about everything. I don't stick with anything specific. Whatever puts me in the mod. My cable has about 100 music channels.


----------



## Cap'nSacto




----------



## Wren




----------



## MarkinPhx

#1 song in the US on this date 44 years ago. Time does fly by !


----------



## hollydolly

I'm a HUGE James Taylor fan...I've met him as well.... and I love everything he's ever done... but I really love this one, he wrote about his childhood in Copper line , North Carolina where he grew up...


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze

Holly, it said uploader has not made this video available in your country, so I googled it....good song!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

After you open it ,Just click on where it says to watch on youtube


----------



## Lady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

A medley..


----------



## Lady




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx

9th Nov 1969, Simon and Garfunkel record what would become their signature tune, 'Bridge Over Troubled Water' with future member of Bread, Larry Knechtel on piano. Art wanted Paul to sing the song, but Paul insisted that Art's voice was better suited for it. It was a decision that Paul would later say he regretted. The song won five awards at the 13th Annual Grammy Awards in 1971, including Grammy Award for Record of the Year and Song of the Year. More on 'Bridge Over Troubled Water' http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/pa…/bridge_over_troubled_water


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Smiling Jane

The Smiths. Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now.


----------



## MarkinPhx

R.I.P. Malcolm


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Kaya




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lara

MarkinPhx said:


>


Beautiful peaceful love song and artistic black and white video. Thank you for posting it Markin.


----------



## Lara

_
Such a precious song...
_(click on "Watch this video on Youtube")_
_


----------



## Kaya

I kinda got out of my era of tunes. Now I just want soothing, soft stuff. It's supposed to help one sleep (har har, yeah right), but I do enjoy it.
However, since you guys have gotten me to thinking of things I used to wiggle and roll and rock out to...here's one semi soothing-ish.

Pismo Beach, Calif...my VW van, 8 track playing, watching the surf:


----------



## MarkinPhx

Lara said:


> Beautiful peaceful love song and artistic black and white video. Thank you for posting it Markin.



I still prefer the Dusty Springfield version but I do like this one too !


----------



## CindyLouWho

Listening to "You Gonna Fly" by Keith Urban


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## oldman




----------



## Lara

I'm watching the Macy's Parade and this 31 second commercial tugged at my heart...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lara

Budapest  ~George Ezra


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Aunt Bea

I saw this commercial today and I had to find the artist that sang the old Marvin Gaye song.






and here she is!


----------



## CindyLouWho

Delete


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

*Keith Urban - Wasted Time - YouTube




*

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 UKgQo0qr7zOWjARPvE3HzxN8T8mcuhqhTUz1lYQq61jqKfWGLW20RNt6C2CRzxfgHOPXTM44MadyjlZw 1hPUZpTkkC5noHW97dY4r/AJYcst zjw9Ui8OdVTE7Ae10N7/2WiBwTujjsjGGDGxa/wCytQQlga2qffylZKZbDb3tSHV FsLFf9n2iQ7T1R/vaf8AyYFLkQj5O4xcvBmHBi4 MeWtJTyx08LVLyyEjeSEqLKSfdQfoYgY BotgWkBfZfPH7240tttext/Ztiv1WP5C/p5/BXWOcWFPwfTxMBI0qqWAJDxXAZbo3u7/rpjwf8A5iJZTExkBDshs6Wup7G3pcj4YtciDKeCSEvBizM84IpoUVg07amA9 Lv8lxxilyYMr0ZG uGW8aliIUNZgbFQbgqD0bCjzSiRahUjTw9UUqMuwF3iJ6D5D6YTvs c5I5StDWxeG7FBFIr2R2sAEfX7h9N7G1tja9g88qRI4kqdWmRJ4fKLGwY6HDEdTZvyxicqPtCxTUzHvLGfQqoPuVLr 9G2LWymJqiKMKpaR7KALbksRioeD5fDqJVt0rRbbsZGAxqPlVRMIA6hVIaQaiFFrSNfpvgmRfuDSXtOriWknoIoMvo6dpJ6wqJphYKfWPWOg94n0C4tvl/kMGXg06yxGqcK8xBRZJGsLEJ1CjsPTfqb4TqzmJT5brEsrSOBq 752NgkSAe4CSCTubKcZ 48zWWtn8Um7lxKx3FidxpJO1tgPQAAY0sbVIzc0HGWy9uffJRswYVNAyxVBI8aM2VZQSNUik 6w79mt2PVQyPg kymWOWtDLIZClLBMyF3eIjxakx9lW4tf1B7riH4U561UFUtMjtWIdKhXhZlB0liBMt26A7k226d8WoeNsvzuMQ19ME3JAmCuisLhjHPHvGRY7 U7dcdd43sDJEjmJuCQ177/O99/8MImdR brbD1lPBS0CH2eqkmp2H7OOSRHCXPmKSgXYdAATtbqcJGfvZj6jbCnJSGuOmhVyXKhJmQcpfwoXOq215GUD8ev1wjcyOHQkzgG0cpJXf3XO5Bt03AI fxOLBndo5BKrbFGEi3sCoIYnYdQA1vjbERQ5F41MJWkBW7HQEjsTqbYkC/cd8Zqbi7NzGlKBRmfzl4iG/pYW7/ejJOsfgb/APcPpiEy92eVTctcp89lAS/4C34nDlxtEDIfLZhfzA7H0v8Ax WFOh0R2kqQygA3Judtv1vjSxtdBXJi9 yxKtPKARfdD/AIYMR1LVsyamWwaxH72DCq0U0TvCeSBoZGJBlUoyC63Jik1SEX9SSMXDzcrC1GE1XsYLm4sdDqO2EjhE6KulENK8xYM0qBHZQhYAtYXC6Tv2AsMWXxzEJcvqGCxjSDIDqGslHQ2AHbrhedvZ1yI1OMUZPpJPDq6pf92eJv8A3DGguGc6daZljvq8SUC3Xdr/AMcZ34kfRX1fa h/oEOLL/lxqdZIlexkKsTfoGjUkD5/rrh3pcov7L8IFKVRf9ktlkNqnXUVQUNZDEEilZw7AMHWUhVvt7zKR1GJ/ibN6ahEix08cp3EavGrF730TSSEHQN/IoO6gFrltlPIMkAjSsqY3amZysaqwUyyKAGu/wB1eu/qth3xI5FlT5zXLCSLudcjEoBHEoGu1hbpYAW6sO1zjXWOKjbMyVykLFA7QUk0tiKlw0XiBWYBSqug9Nr3sdvUd8NHJaF3p9UilvaJZnvfcKQFuo7C6k7Dvic5rZpBTxPSUaRQQyEeMYhZ51to8xJ1Siw6k be2wxM8kP57KIVtHFRr 1NrLHGlww17ddLAfC5ttsu8baOsmmiY4YpRQQtWCeVkqLRwQaiqSMQPPoPppO57KT6YVpqktIz3uWO7b Y26gdh6fAYYMxqxm1YzopWmhXwolGpQkXl20joZLKSOoRVW1ycQ2fJ57qNjt1OE QqD4Dw1zGVGjvbWrLf0DWuR9MReTwmmEsV2fxXSzWZVBAA2Frd 3piT1aT7m/zOGWLgyoliEgpTrfyoHkjXSOoOmS2m5P/jhOSbWjU4 VQdSKM4ooQrNq9Tf6nFfZhHqawHS/07YufingCpMjpLLEJQiy GrO3lZ5FBvYDqjfTFe5rw40B8y/jg KajpvYSa9TaJaNLwR7bDbHGGHK8kLZes2oWQ 7Y3OOMLeorYKatlschKL2eZ5pkaHVEU0yJIjLq3Oz tl7YYuN/BejljUjxHV190AbjyfwviUSUSt4TrcEvGw3 7axBHTZlN/jilOYKLQ1TwmTZSrIXfcqwDJ169fywSUbjQrJuc zKa5jUhTM5kIsTALj4iNen0xeHKvKIcw/Y1Edy0UTKynS9tFjpYfL/TFXc4oLZuhH9dB/ijYt/lplrGngkicLOIVIY9CVI8pP4fq DY5Wsb xckqkn8ljcbcN1EFH4cMQqYySiWVPCgj09ZY37KF O4Hc4TeHMnFLHIodYldQ1RKjEa1QEuilidCDcnc6i29hZVtmlkqZadKumtDVR2NRSsytFOF2b3fdJAurA3FrG9iD18wOEKfMl8HxvZKh08do1tpkUNYGZNrC/yNxuDbbZTXXZnW09GUnyqWadUaF3kneMLvq1BmCoI2GzDoAQbWWwxeFZw4aOnXJaRl9pqSJ6 UXI1MAyxEjqo2uNrqAP6w4ZOVfCX8ls0s8yEgaY443ZkBJ80h1WufTbbUfwYc247go6eTQyeKDq0vtrDMDI7t3 9 7haeeHiwixSe2hdo8iGW02gjXJuWa5JYkm7G2K3zvMBfsOotf646 N YE1df2eO3vISmrQSNwwLDYWt9MUVxJn08BKtNc9Tb1 eE1F5BppQSNecqeGF8IVkq62bV4KkbLpYqHIPUk9PS1zlDWBtHfWVIPysxP69ceXglDHQUcZN2FJTG/q4giLE/jb9/4Yj8hv40ado/F/Oq0R/lHjlrro4/lsXuYsOkrOo6jwmP8AYlcJ Zk/fHrips jVpNLC4Y2KkdAT1BxfSUIq4JI26O0mn4EsWH1u37uEip5fRI4kmmdQl9Quu4HUBjhTJibl2Ro8bkxiushMyLJ2iyyRGG2qUKfUI7LcfTBhuzSqFVC0ipoiIMcK9hHGLXt8Tf6YMJZH1kyuyeye4QzRK0 0U7GQahAxCSACcKNS bvZr/9IxVH2ruX1ZPX009LRSzrLCsVkjJIkgaZ7N81vb18I2woctObC5OsyU8qPLUeIpZqiIRrsvs0gZj7y/tt9gfH3vYYkuaHPhnjWOl8NKhloGeqSspGW9HOJYAVCBmOpFvqkKgDZfMcegw4knuzNyXV6I/i3hKszWpoaqly aWMwFyypcBFbSGJ O9u7aTa9jh45U5kQkcZUqYw6G4IIKuQysD0tiD4m56xTSRmop4qiJ3pKpIYczNOKSWjLGmj1xA IvmN1IG/mG9reXhDjiGaeSaetp4mmnqJm/nMCqDNKzkDUenmPX09ccLClGPW9X Wdubd3RpHh6uaIhozv0I7N6jHTmaaGeQn9pKbu 9zYCwv6CwsO1sKOXcxKCMH/atJf/nqX/Njw1/M2iAsMzpWJ6fzunIH54rK5 EmVijG7Y2S0rSj l0D1 HpbEVm1DRqT46 PtYq5uD81HX/AFxWeecz0a4XMYAvbTUwXP0OEav40jYk 2xn /T Bwp6EnumNqS SyuYPF0UaeHEixRqNKooUAW6ABcZk4vzLxHYjfr8 mJviPOlkuRUoTv/AFi//cIVbNc 8p Trh7i4mvIpnlH6H05yqMexU4WVZAsEAWVDdG0wKNSkdjv DYUeP8AisZVCawU/il2SLT4mmxMdS1y1j3B uKC zfzBShoPBfMIoCJJgEeqhFr2cHRIeh1tvbrH8cM2c8x4Myy6rp56 lWWN4poT7RCokAe0iqL7m2vYf8TApJvJVM6jD23aJuDmvNFAJfZYyjrFp0ySswKh9bOLCw3A d/TdV495jVOZyQ0MBjjaoYrIwjN9Gx1RNK2 29ioO2OrlXxFRhFgqK2njTwKhHJr6dSDJLFIrLc9fIRYG97de0XBmmXHU8k0MsiKBC/t0SPdQojswa6dL79O3wtQa hdobqOkFKKmBat5pIQiftGDEDwzuvYC9xbtbHOPFmGe0KULMuZUxmkZXZBW0zNcE3Nr377/AC eDGfm483K6f8AgzjlGvJjrBgwY9OYoYMGDEIGDBgxCBgwYMQgYMGDEIGDBgxCBgwYMQgYMGDEIf/Z*▶ 4*​

​


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

Feedback




[h=3]Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - Time To Move On - 10/2/1994 ...[/h]


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

[h=3]The House That Built Me - Miranda Lambert - Vevo





[/h]


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

[h=3]Travis Tritt - Modern Day Bonnie and Clyde - YouTube





[/h]


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

[h=3]REO Speedwagon - Roll with the Changes - YouTube[/h]


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

[h=3]Aerosmith - What It Takes (Official Video) - YouTube








[/h]


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

[h=3]Lady Antebellum - Bartender - YouTube[/h]


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

[h=3]Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition - YouTube[/h]


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

*Rascal Flatts - Life Is a Highway (From "Cars"/Official Video) - YouTube






*


> *If you'd like to add a video to your post it's easy!  Right click on the  YouTube video, and click on "Copy Video URL".   Then, click on the  "Insert Video" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , right click the box and paste in your URL.  Then, click OK.  When  you're finished and click on "Submit Reply", you'll see your video in  your new post.
> *


*



*


----------



## Falcon

:wave:   Hi  CindyLouWho.  Welcome to the crew.  Nice to have you here.  :love_heart:


----------



## CindyLouWho

Hi Falcon :thanks:I appreciate that more than you know! Thanks for making me feel so welcome


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze

Love Van Morrison and that song Mark!


----------



## CindyLouWho

Me too, SeaBreeze...............gives me goosebumps kind of song. Love it.


----------



## MarkinPhx

It's the night of the Super moon !


----------



## CindyLouWho

[h=3]Frank Sinatra – Fly Me To The Moon Lyrics | Genius Lyrics






[/h]
My apologies to all.............I've tried to get the video's to come up but I've given up.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze

Paul Simon at 67 years old.







Just a bit of history on the music by Ladysmith Black Mambazo. The style  is called "isicathamiya", which is derived from the word ""ukucothoma",  which means to walk on your tip-toes. So, what would happen in the  South African mines was that Zulu dancers wishing to dance and sing at  night had to keep noise level downs. So they would sing and dance on the  hush. Voices would be lowered and dance moves would also be softer. So  they would go tippity-toe, tippity-toe, tippity-toe when dancing.

 The  singing would also go "hush, hush, hush", emphasizing harmony over loud  sound. Over time, all this evolved from full-on and hushed-down Zulu  dance and song to "Isicathamiya". The style is also known as  "ingoma-busuku", which literally means the "dance of the night", as this  was done in the night, as already explained. A new genre was then born  and there were frequent meets where bands would get together and compete  for a prize.

 Prizes included all sort of things, including livestock!  The bands were known by the names of the town where the founding members  came from.  They took pride in representing their hometowns. South  Africa had a mingrant labour system, with young men leaving their  hometowns to go work in gold mines in Johannesburg. Upon arrival, people  would typically meet up with their homeboys in Johannesburg. In fact  even the move to Johannesburg would come after the parents of the person  hoping to move had been convinced that the person had someone to look  after him in Johannesburg. 

The new arrivals would then be shown the  ropes and from time to time, Ingoma-busuku bands would be formed so the  men would have something to do on weekends. Practice would be during the  week and competitions would be on weekends.There was some travelling  involved, but the distances were manageable. Ladysmith Black Mambazo was  formed in the same way at the behest of Joseph Shabalala, by young men  coming fromt the town of Ladysmith (eMnambithi), in the province of  KwaZulu-Natal. Only, they were eventually considered to be too good and  they were not allowed to enter competitions! Go figure.?

When Simon was younger.

[video=youtube_share;Fmf9ZJ_Yn0A]https://youtu.be/Fmf9ZJ_Yn0A[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

...................shhhh.............actually I'm working....from home....well, sort of working


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Marie5656

*Just when I think I have heard the best version of this song EVER.....I find another.  JUst click the link within video to go directly to You Tube to watch

*<strong>


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Marie5656

*An interesting bit of trivia I learned about the K D Lang video of Hallelujah I posted. It is from the 2010 Olympics.  Apparently Leonard Cohen had been asked to perform it at the Olympic that year.  He graciously declined in favor of them asking K. D. to perform as he felt the song was now "owned" by her as she performed it so well;*


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

Years ago............"America" came to my small town to perform and guess who their backup band was?...........Billy Joel...yes, Billy Joel. I feel really old right now!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

My favorite big band.....


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx

I really wish I could look as cool in a Christmas sweater as David Grohl does.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## fishmounter

The "FOO FIGHTERS"  In the past 7 or 8 years, my wife (of 44 years) and I have become big fans of the band "Foo Fighters".  I was a rock drummer for several years, but I enjoy all kinds music (except Rap).  After watching and listening to their very likable 2006 DVD "Skin and Bones", which is a live concert that was played with acoustic instruments and guitars and listening to singer Dave Grohl's funny talks between songs, Pat and I became instant fans.  We have bought all their albums ever since.  With Dave Grohl being such a great songwriter, vocalist, guitarist and drummer and an overall good guy, it's easy to understand why the band has such huge success.  Check out their music or their music/video on "Skin and Bones".  It's a very enjoyable album.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

Ed Sheeran's newest single.. Number 1 in the British Charts this week...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia

Oldies but Still GOODIES!


----------



## SeaBreeze

That was neat Olivia, I like to see old groups perform in their later years....the old version.


----------



## Olivia

I think they're better looking now--from my vantage point, anyway. Lol


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho

*Mr. Charisma! My mom used to love him.*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=1]Oblivion - Astor Pantaleon Piazzolla - M° Massimo Mazzoni Sax[/h]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Rest in peace Ray Thomas. http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...dies-before-hall-fame-induction-ceremony.html


----------



## AliceNWonderland




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=1]Janis Joplin - Summertime (Live -1969)[/h]


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

Good morning...some mellow jazz to wake up to


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx

Very sad news. RIP Dolores O'Riordan.


----------



## RadishRose

Such a shame. So young...


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Falcon

Guess I'm too old for that kind of mus.........NOISE !


----------



## CindyLouWho

Whaaat?? Well, Falcon at least there are plenty of different types of music to go around!:jammin:  Now, Heavy Metal....that's *noise.*


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly

MarkinPhx said:


>




I love this....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose

Love this song.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx

Ha ! Making fun of me now..lol




CindyLouWho said:


>


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly

Mark did you know Dolores O'riordan  died last week?  R.I.P...only 46 years old


----------



## MarkinPhx

hollydolly said:


> Mark did you know Dolores O'riordan  died last week?  R.I.P...only 46 years old



Yes I did. So sad. She had a wonderful voice.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

:coolthumb: Haha SeaBreeze, "Mama Pajama rolled outta' bed"...Yes I did. How'd ya know? Fun video

You Can Call Me Al (yes, that's Chevy Chase with Paul Simon)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly

I;m beginning to forget what I've already posted lol

I absolutely love this song...it brings back so many memories...


----------



## hollydolly

..another favourite...


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly

Oh where did our youth go? Can this really be 40 years ago?








...and now Tom has gone to Join George and Roy...


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia

OOh, love Linda Ronstadt. You know she's suffering from Parkinson's Disease. So sad!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze

hollydolly said:


> Oh where did our youth go? Can this really be 40 years ago?



We must have blinked and missed it Holly!    I often can't believe how many years have passed, seems like yesterday we heard those songs for the first time. ld:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## mjmay




----------



## mjmay




----------



## mjmay




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## mjmay




----------



## mjmay




----------



## Gary O'

I don’t have the wherewithal to add the links

But

The tunes in the shop are from

*Chris Rea*
*Road to hell *being my current fave

*Etta James*
*At Last *being my fave

*Ray Charles*
Chock fulla faves

*Roy Orbison*
Makes most anything my fave

*Pink Floyd*
I play it all…loud

*The Animals*
*House of the Rising Sun*
I stop working when it plays


----------



## mjmay




----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=1]Sarah Vaughan - "The Time for Love is Anytime"[/h]


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## mjmay




----------



## Seeker

Ha Ha   101.1 the Power Pig...Yes that is a real country station out here in the sticks of southern Alabama.:hopelessness:

​


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## treeguy64

My band is working up Macklemore's Thrift Shop, so I'm working on white boy rap!  I've been in and out of the biz for most of my life, longest stretch being twenty years as a professional musician out of Austin.


WARNING:  LANGUAGE/CONTENT



Spoiler


----------



## hollydolly

These next few videos are  for Gary O.... post 2050







This is Beyonce's version of the Etta James Classic.. thought you might like to hear it..


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Charles Full concert 47 mins long...








This Roy orbison song is currently my favourite where he sings wih the Gatlin Brothers and Barry Gibb..


----------



## hollydolly

...and finally for Gary O...


My favourite Floyd Track...









...and lastly...


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> These next few videos are  for Gary O.... post 2050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Beyonce's version of the Etta James Classic.. thought you might like to hear it..



*THAT
*
is so sweet


----------



## hollydolly

One of my favourites which I've probably posted many times... I just love this video too..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> Ray Charles Full concert 47 mins long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Roy orbison song is currently my favourite where he sings wih the Gatlin Brothers and Barry Gibb..



Well now

These I don't have


...didn't have...heh heh


much appreciation, hd


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> Well now
> 
> These I don't have
> 
> 
> ...didn't have...heh heh
> 
> 
> much appreciation, hd





OH you're very welcome Gary...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## NancyNGA

Norah Jones with Neil Young - _Down By The River,_ 2014 
(with Puss and Boots)


----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=1]Sometimes I Feel Like a Motherless Child[/h]


----------



## Jetz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Can I just say what a wonderful Eclectic mix of Music is on this thread...I sometimes send a rep point for a piece of music only to find the same poster has posted another great song and I can't send another rep point...so just thank you everyone for everything you post...I love this thread...


----------



## AZ Jim

*Love this Platters song....*


----------



## mjmay




----------



## Smiling Jane

I've been enjoying some great 80s music lately. The Cure, The Clash, The Smiths, some other classics I've been missing. 

I was so afraid when I got old I would suddenly develop a taste for Neil Diamond. Thank heaven it hasn't happened so far.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Seeker

giving this a try..One of my all time favorites


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Jetz

*Just Breathe*


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## mjmay




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Jetz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Pappy




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia

I don't know why I love this song so much. It must be about something I can't remember.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Dean Martin - Everybody Loves Somebody


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## ProsperosDaughter




----------



## hollydolly

oooh that reminds me of one of my favourite Mavericks songs


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Olivia

Another one of the greats has left us.  RIP Vic Damone.


----------



## RadishRose

Read the subtitles


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Seeker

Close your eyes and just listen! Raw and beautiful.  TURN IT UP!!!!!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia

Bobby Vee was one my heart throbs. It was so sad when he died from the complications of Alzheimer's. :sorrow:


----------



## Olivia

Sorry, I'm just an oldies person.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

Alternative version.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx

Great pick. These guys are a lot of fun to watch on their videos. 




Pappy said:


>


----------



## happytime

*Melissa Manchester*



kcvet said:


>


Loved her back in the 70's ....while Carole King really dominated so much back then ,Melissa was right up there.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia

Always have loved Ambrosia


----------



## CindyLouWho

This song featured in the movie, "The Devil Wears Prada".


----------



## CindyLouWho

First heard this on American Idol....Katherine McPhee sang it.....great catchy tune!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## James

http://[https://youtu.be/q4DKJ_8Td_Q

Scarlett Riot.  I like this one for my workouts


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

James said:


> http://[https://youtu.be/q4DKJ_8Td_Q
> 
> Scarlett Riot.  I like this one for my workouts



here you go James


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Pappy




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## AZ Jim

*This has been in my head for three days!  I love it!!!  And I DO Remember when!!*


----------



## AZ Jim

*Another WINNER!!


*<font size="4"><strong>


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## NancyNGA

Mark, your video reminded me of this...  First heard it in a commercial and kind of liked it.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Lol...I think I'd rather take my chances and walk on the moon over the sun 



NancyNGA said:


> Mark your video reminded me of this...  First heard it in a commercial and kind of liked it.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx

Love this ! Thanks Olivia 



Olivia said:


>


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia

How about a little Elvis.....gotta go now....


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

....7th Inning Stretch Song! :clap:


----------



## CindyLouWho

....I wasn't even born yet....But, another great 7th Inning Stretch Song!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Seeker




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## James

Always have Zoomed Radio streaming on my Google Mini.  Great station, good variety and Radio Theatre in the evening.

http://www.zoomerradio.ca/


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia

One for the road.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

Stevie Ray

in the shop, all day

tonight, getting songs outa my head


----------



## SeaBreeze

I like a few of his songs, good blues music!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## ProsperosDaughter




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## James

Turn up the volume


----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## Paige of Times

Ramsey Lewis, The In Crowd, baby!


----------



## MarkinPhx

Not sure why but this was the first thing recommended to me on my YouTube page so thought I would share it here..lol.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## James

Break out the blacklight and blacklight posters


----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## James

One of the best Canadian Bands


----------



## James




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer

I DON´T WANNA TALK ABOUT IT (Rod Stewart) VERSÃO REGGAE - São Luis do Maranhão (Brasil)


----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## delawarelady

I have a multitude of stations I have downloaded to Winamp   Sometimes I like Frank Sinatra  other times I like Doowhop  I go according to my mood


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=1]The Ronettes - BE MY BABY




[/h]


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## James




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## kburra




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## James




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## James




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Seeker




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## James




----------



## Seeker




----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## Seeker

On the heels of Radar Love


----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## James

Workout time so take it away Kid...


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly

This is an instrumental but it's so beautiful..I just had to post it...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Seeker




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia

Memories of my pineapple trimming days.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## James




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;Kp9G0zkorio]https://youtu.be/Kp9G0zkorio[/video]


----------



## Bee




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia

Sometimes it feels good to listen to a really sad song.


----------



## Gary O'

Red, Hot and Blue album
Most the afternoon, while turning lumber to sawdust
Volume as high as it can go
I don’t care for all the songs, but Cole Porter had huge talent, and the modern artists didn’t hurt


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

As it's St Patrick's' day...here's a a few of my all time favourite Irish songs, and being a Celt of course  , some of those  I grew up with and were sung by my grandparents and aunts and uncles...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze

Tim Hardin, author






[video=youtube_share;zyPkJlNP_OU]https://youtu.be/zyPkJlNP_OU[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aniri




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## ProsperosDaughter

A Chopin Mazurka


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## ProsperosDaughter




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal

<a href="https://youtu.be/FKY23ah6PqQ" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">



https://youtu.be/FKY23ah6PqQ


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## oldman

We are just starting to prepare for our trip to Hawaii. So, this gets us in the mood.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Aniri




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Trade




----------



## applecruncher

*TRADE!!!!  *:heart:

:banana: epper:


----------



## Lara




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze

Tainted Love - original version






[video=youtube_share;Mab_2sBxz2s]https://youtu.be/Mab_2sBxz2s[/video]


----------



## mjmay




----------



## MarkinPhx

OK...not a song but I found this funny.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## timoc

This girl could sing


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBD0h9C8dZk


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Ferocious

*Barbra Streisand 'I'd Rather Be Blue'*

Superb singer, superb video 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4pYENXT9Ek


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ferocious

Nice, thank you SeaBreeze


----------



## oldman

Left-handed guitar player, Ms. Barbara Lynn:


----------



## Lara

André Rieu and these 150 dancers made me tear up...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> André Rieu and these 150 dancers made me tear up...




Wonderful music aptly named for you Lara, loved the video to......thank you for sharing



Bill


----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>




A top class song and this lady 'owns' the song.........thanks for sharing Olivia


----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>





I've got lots of this man's super records, this is a brilliant version of the song..................thanks for this Olivia


----------



## Ferocious

SeaBreeze said:


>




A beautiful. gentle version of this lovely song that I'd not heard before......thank you SeaBreeze


----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>




Unique and terrific sound, copied by some but nowhere near as good as the original. Abba were supreme.   Thanks Olivia.


----------



## Ferocious

*Sandy - Larry Hall*

If you are watching Sandy.......this is for you.


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony brent - (in) my little room*

Anyone remember this fella?


----------



## ancient mariner

Marvin Gaye  What's Goin On  The Complete Album

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OicTQiPcG_g


----------



## ancient mariner

Eric Clapton Unplugged... the complete album

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WNX_0wGBCc


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>




Superb


----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>




If I didn't know better I'd think you've been playing my record collection, Olivia.......ha ha ha

Thank you for the 'Dusty' moment............beautiful song


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly

I just love this version of Winter Wonderland by Rod Stewart and Michael Buble


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## NancyNGA

From the Transitions Lenses commercial, 2018
_
The Sun_ - Parov Stelar, featuring Graham Candy as vocalist, 2014
Parov Stelar is an Austrian musician, composer, producer and DJ. Graham Candy is a singer-songwriter and actor from New Zealand.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

52 years ago this song started a 3 week run as the top selling single in the US. Appropriate since it is Monday !


----------



## Ferocious

*Windmill In Old Amsterdam (I Saw A Mouse) - Ronnie Hilton*

Ronnie Hilton - A fine singer


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin & Helen O'Connell - How D'Ya Like Your Eggs In The Morning*

And for those on the other thread (So what do you use to listen to music) that use all that sophisticated paraphernalia, I'm here just using my old lug-holes to listen to this gem from Helen O'Connell and Dean Martin......love these happy-go-lucky songs....... do you?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Seeker

OOOOPS! too many.....LOL


----------



## hollydolly

I've loved this song since it was first released...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This has always been one of my favourite GH songs..written by Dylan


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Ferocious

#2652 (Diana)

It's been many moons since I heard this and I enjoyed hearing it again, thank you Olivia


----------



## Ferocious

SeaBreeze said:


>



I really enjoyed that song and video, thank you.


----------



## Meanderer

Cass Elliot and John Sebastian singing "Darlin' Companion"


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>




New to me but enjoyable, thank you Olivia.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Furryanimal

https://youtu.be/3rt3r3zI4M0





[video=youtube_share;DIkcL7b33KU]https://youtu.be/DIkcL7b33KU[/video]


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bee




----------



## Bee




----------



## Bee




----------



## Bee




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>




My, My!!


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly

Not the best quality video, sorry 'bout that...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


>



An 'exciting' look back in time


----------



## hollydolly

A modern version of an oldie


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

One of my all time JT favourites


----------



## hollydolly

probably posted this before sometime...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## charry

https://youtu.be/5HrG9-uFPnc


----------



## charry

https://youtu.be/JaYTNsS_m2w


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Pappy




----------



## ProsperosDaughter




----------



## Ferocious

Not heard this for a long while, thank you for posting, Olivia.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>




Thank you Olivia....I do like this


----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>





Lovely, first time I've heard Rick do this song.....thank you Olivia.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>




Superb


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly

An unrecognisable young Waylon Jennings...


----------



## hollydolly

a bit of a change to later days...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>





I don't think there is anyone that could put that song over quite like Peggy does........thanks Bea..


----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>






Oh yes.....lovely...thanks Olivia


----------



## Ferocious

SeaBreeze said:


>




I do like this.......thanks for sharing SeaBreeze


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


>





Very enjoyable, thanks Holly.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>




Superb, absolutely superb.......Barbra 'owns' this song......Thanks Olivia.


----------



## SeaBreeze

One for Father's Day


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## TonyK

Great in any language.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Olivia

He's still got it!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## TonyK

www.youtube.com/watch?v=g77wH68dFC8


----------



## Olivia

TonyK, I hope you don't mind me posting it like this. I like this one a lot.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>



Super, Olivia, thank you.

I bought that record in the 50s.....still have it to, but it's really crackly when I play it, so it's nice to hear a nice clear copy....thank you again


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

I find myself listening to the same song performed by several different artists, not sure why.


----------



## Keesha

Wow! Mike and the Mechanics ‘The living years’ was blocked from viewing in my country for copyright laws.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That's too bad Keesha, can you view that video (or any of that song) at all?


----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>



Class, sheer class....thanks, Bea......


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## gumbud

Olivia said:


>



quite ; quite sublime - hits the spot everytime - he was a great friend of John Lennons too and they did collaborate on some music.


----------



## gumbud




----------



## Olivia

This is my favorite version because here he resembles my first greatest love.


----------



## gumbud

OMG Olivia that was beautiful - that guy had a great voice and could do marvelous things with it! - he looked quite tall too. Tell us a bit more about your first greatest love!! ah go on - ya know we love to hear!!


----------



## Olivia

Well, that was an experience. I was only eighteen and it was at an overseas military base. I'll tell you sometime later in private. I don't think I'm ready for a public telling.


----------



## gumbud

Ok - I'll wait patiently in my PM shack! - I've just read the wikipedia account for Nilsson - he had a troubled and chaotic life in many ways through three marriages - great artist - but often great artists run wild -  he was also embezzled of nearly all of his savings by his own accountant as often happens. But what a musical legacy! Yes a lot of my romantic times were fueled by his music!!


----------



## Olivia

I have a book about him and also a DVD about his life--both of which I've haven't gotten into yet. I just wanted them. Just goes to show my weird obsession about this guy.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## gumbud

Hmm - drop in when ya want!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## gumbud

a young k.d lang heh! - great voice - great singer! like her halleluah!!


----------



## Olivia

LOL!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## gumbud

must confess I'm a blues;jazz and soul man rather than heavy rock - there's a new guy out at the moment who sings good - Gregory Porter - very smooth


----------



## Olivia

Then you probably like this one. I really do.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## gumbud

Ah dear old Randy Crawford - I used to dance to her songs in Hong Kong where I danced the night away!


----------



## gumbud

wonderfully iconic and powerfully romantic -took a long time to find a good partner!


----------



## gumbud

superbly smooth and very romantic - brings back memories of what could have been!


----------



## gumbud

This was a great hit and great group for a while - I was sad when they faded away - this song was the first my young grand daughter first started dancing to in her walker before she was able to balance alone - not to anything else just this one !


----------



## gumbud

strangely enough I used to have a West Indian girlfriend back in my youth - yes she did tease me alright!! - heh but that's another story for behind closed doors?:badgirl:


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## gumbud

some poignant messages there for sure Olivia! messages we could all take to heart!hwell:


----------



## Olivia

gumbud said:


> some poignant messages there for sure Olivia! messages we could all take to heart!hwell:



It's kind of like how you use poetry.


----------



## gumbud

here's a song from our own aussie blues man russell morris - black dog blues


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## gumbud

What a combination the smooth Tony Bennett and the smokey sultry Amy Winehouse [RIP] she was a poor tormented body and soul?


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;1D5PtyrewSs]https://youtu.be/1D5PtyrewSs[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## gumbud

SeaBreeze said:


>




now there was a very classy and smooth singer - sadly missed - did see a doco of him in his retirement - still writing stuff in his home and playing to himself and family but no more stage stuff - got the carnegie hall cd when it was raining and he thanked them all for coming to see him in the rain !


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## gumbud

hollydolly said:


>




OMG - ya pushin my buttons tonight!!


----------



## gumbud

hollydolly said:


>



another good guy have we met in another universe!!


----------



## hollydolly

Classic music gumbud, they don't make 'em much like those anymore...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


>



Now then Holly, steady on, this is gettin' me foot tappin', next I'll be wantin' to 'twirl a girl'.......oooooh where 'ave I put me clogs......smashin' stuff.....


----------



## hollydolly

I know I've posted this before, but I'm listening to it again cuz I love it...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


> I know I've posted this before, but I'm listening to it again cuz I love it...





It's no use, I've nailed me feet to the floor an' me toes are still tappin'   ....... It's Holly's fault postin' all this catchy music  ......now stop it Holly or I'll start postin' George Formby songs....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## hollydolly

ooooh Gosh NO!!!!!!!!!!! not george formby...anything but that!!!  ops1:


----------



## Ferocious

*George Formby - When i'm cleaning windows*

Because I know Holly really likes him..........:yes:


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia

What is this called? The Blues? Jazz? or whatever. Because I really like this.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


>




Superb, Holly, I'd of got round to posting this gem........thank you


----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


>




Smashing video, no idea what they were saying, but it didn't matter, the music was terrific....thank Holly.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

Percy Sledge

'When a man loves a woman'

Mercy

Sends me back


----------



## Pookie

I have a young friend in the Highway Patrol whose uncle is a trucker. He collects trucking and road songs and puts them on a flash drive for him to listen to on the road.

Both of them loved it! My HP friend said, "OMG, a cop's nightmare!!"


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## jamesg1




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## kburra




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Note:  This thread is continued here. :jammin:    https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...at-Are-You-Listening-To-2?p=854131#post854131


----------

